# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Link to ustream.tv stream of Oklahoma GOP convention

## flybeech

One of our good, young Ron Paul delegates is driving from far away to vote and stream the Oklahoma GOP State convention tomorrow on ustream.tv. Tentatively, the stream will be from an iPhone, but we are trying to organize better equipment to provide the best possible experience of the Oklahoma State convention, where we intend to dominate with our incredible Ron Paul superpowers, as we did in our CD3rd, 4th and 5th districts. If there are any other known links to other streams, I'll try to post them here, but starting toady, we're all kinda busy getting ready.

We swept CD3, 4 and 5, giving Ron Paul 9 great delegates for Tampa. We lost CD1 and 2 by just two votes each, but tomorrow, we will do everything in our power to give liberty lovers 25 more delegates and get a redo of our CD1. We've got a big fight, we're prepared, highly organized and learned from the experiences learned in Maine and Nevada to prevent any monkey-business with fake slates. Our slates will be more difficult to fake than a private Federal Reserve note.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## sailingaway

Woot!! Broomstick guy returns?

I understand the Mittness forum says there is 'a surprise planned' for us.  I hope our people are watching to make sure they aren't moving voting for delegates up to today as they did the day before the Maine convention, and I hope we have people in the rules committee and credentials committees which are meeting today in case their 'surprise' comes out of those.

But, Go, Oklahoma!

----------


## PatriotOne

Thxs for the link.  Good luck!  What time can we expect the fur to fly (when does the convention start?)?

----------


## flybeech

9AM Central time. Please post this over at the DP too, please. I've got to go get ready for battle.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Woot!! Broomstick guy returns?


We need broomstick guy at all the conventions!  He's great because he's so knowledgable on Robert Rules of Order and does commentary so well.  I learned alot from watching BSG last weekend .

----------


## PatriotOne

> 9AM Central time. Please post this over at the DP too, please. I've got to go get ready for battle.


Someone else post at DP pls.  I don't have an account there.

----------


## Okie RP fan

I was wondering if we were going to have a stream... Cool!

----------


## lib3rtarian

Letter from Santorum campaign to OK Santorum supporters:




> From: "Santorum for President (Oklahoma)" 
> Date: May 9, 2012 1:57:44 CDT
> To: "Santorum for President (Oklahoma)" 
> Subject: RON PAUL'S PLAN TO STEAL OKLAHOMA THIS SATURDAY
>  SUBJECT: RON PAUL'S PLAN TO STEAL OKLAHOMA
> From David Van Risseghem, Oklahoma State Coordinator, Rick Santorum For President
> ________________________________________
> If you are a Ron Paul activist, you need not read any further. You already know the things I'm about to say.
> This Saturday, in Norman, Oklahoma; Ron Paul's people intend to complete  their grand design and add Oklahoma to the growing list of state  delegations they already control.
> ...

----------


## RonRules

I have scoured the Oklahoma GOP website for information that could help us prepare for shenanigans.

I hope this helps:

May 12, 2012: RULES AND ORDER OF BUSINESS
http://www.okgop.com/wp-content/uplo...ntionRules.pdf

More rules:
http://www.okgop.com/wp-content/uplo...Rules-2010.pdf

*Are these Ron Paul people or Romney people?* 
It does not say and I hope these are not strictly Romney delegates because this file just came of the GOP website!!
http://www.okgop.com/wp-content/uplo...ldistricts.pdf

*More delegates with no affiliation mentioned:*
http://www.okgop.com/wp-content/uplo...eslate2012.pdf

Elector OATH OF AFFIRMATION
http://www.okgop.com/wp-content/uplo...ation-oath.pdf

AFFIDAVIT OF ACCEPTANCE
http://www.okgop.com/wp-content/uplo...-Affidavit.pdf

HOW DO I BECOME A NATIONAL DELEGATE
http://www.okgop.com/wp-content/uplo...l-Delegate.pdf

General brochure:
http://www.okgop.com/wp-content/uplo...chure_4-19.pdf


This may need to be put in a new thread. I'm not from OK, but if you are and plan on attending the convention, please lead the way if you feel this is important information.

----------


## RonRules

Oh and BTW, there's a free bus ride to the convention: 

The *Tulsa County Republican Party* has already filled up one bus for the trip to Norman, this Saturday. Another supporter has stepped up and offered to provide us another bus for the Santorum Supporters of Eastern Oklahoma, but only if enough interest is evident. We need a "hard count" by Thursday. 

If the Republican Party is paying for the bus, by all means RSVP and fill it up fast!

Please RSVP via this link: http://goo.gl/skNqb
(One of the questions is: "Who did you vote for, in the Oklahoma Presidential Primary?" You know what to do!)

A Ustream from within the bus, with plenty of Ron Paul signs would be a hoot!

----------


## sailingaway

Thanks, RonRules, some of those links are interesting.

----------


## kathy88

> Woot!! Broomstick guy returns?
> 
> I understand the Mittness forum says there is 'a surprise planned' for us.  I hope our people are watching to make sure they aren't moving voting for delegates up to today as they did the day before the Maine convention, and I hope we have people in the rules committee and credentials committees which are meeting today in case their 'surprise' comes out of those.
> 
> But, Go, Oklahoma!


I'm pretty sure you meant *Epic Broomstick Guy*

----------


## RonRules

The end of this video gets REALLY interesting! I think OK's convention will be more of a sports event than last weekend's NV.




We need great video from OK. Please do all you can to get great equipment and live streaming. You know the MSM won't do it.

----------


## kathy88

> It's time for all values voters to work together to keep our communities safe for the next generation. Several Ron Paul activists want to legalize recreational drug use, decimate obscenity laws, and sanction prostitution. It's time to stand with our allies in the middle east. It's time to restore civility to the Oklahoma Republican Party.


Seriously?

----------


## sailingaway

> Seriously?


blatant lies, but by someone they trust.

----------


## kathy88

Here's the letter writers twitter  Doesn't use it very often. Sounds like a tool.

https://twitter.com/#!/vancraft

----------


## freedomordeath

please don't forget about North Dekota, we need to always be prepared for a North Dekota type incident

----------


## francisco

> Oh and BTW, there's a free bus ride to the convention:


You might want to arrange a different ride for the return home, though.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> please don't forget about North Dekota, we need to always be prepared for a North Dekota type incident


What happened?

----------


## DonovanJames

> What happened?


Disasterously bias chairman railroaded the Paul and Santorum camps

----------


## lib3rtarian

> What happened?





> Disasterously bias chairman railroaded the Paul and Santorum camps


Too late for a post-mortem, but did we have the numbers in ND? We could have appointed our own convention chairman from the floor, no?

----------


## KMX

That was awesome!

----------


## Agorism

What's the name of the chairman who was cheating this time?

----------


## sailingaway

> Here's the letter writers twitter  Doesn't use it very often. Sounds like a tool.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/vancraft


"making your home sparkle"?

----------


## tsai3904

Tim Pawlenty will be campaigning for Romney at the convention tomorrow.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> Tim Pawlenty will be campaigning for Romney at the convention tomorrow.


They are pulling out all stops, aren't they? This should attract some additional neocons to the convention. Paul people just needs put in some extra efforts.

----------


## Badger Paul

"Tim Pawlenty will be campaigning for Romney at the convention tomorrow. "

Now there's a convincing man.

----------


## sailingaway

> "Tim Pawlenty will be campaigning for Romney at the convention tomorrow. "
> 
> Now there's a convincing man.


Particularly in Oklahoma.

----------


## InTradePro

Oklahoma convention

Please go if you can, I'm expecting a lot of Romney based cheating.

----------


## Oddone

BUMP! Roughly 2.5 hours to go guys!

----------


## digitaldean

> Oklahoma convention
> 
> Please go if you can, I'm expecting a lot of Romney based cheating.


A pic of the event from a Mitt person:

https://twitter.com/#!/jffrypeters/s...331520/photo/1

What is with the screens? Is something similar to ND going to go down today? I hope not and that we have over 51% Paul people.

----------


## Ranger29860

> A pic of the event from a Mitt person:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/jffrypeters/s...331520/photo/1
> 
> What is with the screens? Is something similar to ND going to go down today? I hope not and that we have over 51% Paul people.


If I had to guess the screens are just there to help people see . Since that room does look huge!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Getting pumped!

----------


## RonRules

Richard Engle | Oklahoma 4th District Committee Meeting  

Establishment much? 




From Twitter:

Michael Bates ‏ @BatesLine
RNC candidate Richard Engle's emails aren't just weird, they're creepy, in a privacy-invading way - BatesLine http://bit.ly/JMafhP #okgop

----------


## digitaldean

Keagan ‏ @KMOforLiberty
At the #OKGOP Convention. Definitely more Paul cars in the parking lot than anyone else.

----------


## PatriotOne

Good morning Oklahoma!  Thine eyes are upon you.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Hope we get a high quality stream

----------


## PatriotOne

> Keagan ‏ @KMOforLiberty
> At the #OKGOP Convention. Definitely more Paul cars in the parking lot than anyone else.


Good.  Good.  But we are early birds so I need more comforting than that .

----------


## PatriotOne

> Hope we get a high quality stream


My expectations are low since this will be her first time streaming.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## PatriotOne

Twitter feed:

#OKGOP
https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/%23okgop

Another livefeed:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop..._medium=social

----------


## digitaldean

Keagan ‏ @KMOforLiberty
Everyone walking by is commenting about the length of the Ron Paul check in line. I can tell we are irritating the old guard. #OKGOP

----------


## PatriotOne

Keagan‏@KMOforLiberty

Everyone walking by is commenting about the length of the Ron Paul check in line. I can tell we are irritating the old guard. #OKGOP

----------


## Oddone

> Keagan‏@KMOforLiberty
> 
> Everyone walking by is commenting about the length of the Ron Paul check in line. I can tell we are irritating the old guard. #OKGOP


Mwahahahah... Mwauhaha..

----------


## Oddone

This link just came over twitter with a live feed from the OKGOP State Convention. 

John Yowan‏@Yowan

Now watching the #OKGOP state convention. Go #RonPaul! (live at http://ustre.am/KwAT/1)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate

Edit: Not much going on right now.

----------


## Yowan

> @KMOforLiberty: The Ron Paul line keeps getting longer. Lots of people, friendlies and non-friendlies, taking pics of the line.


I have a good feeling about today!

----------


## Oddone

John Yowan‏@Yowan

RT @KMOforLiberty: The #RonPaul line keeps getting longer. Lots of people, friendlies and non-friendlies, taking pics of the line. #OKGOP

LOL at post above, I take it these are your Tweets?

----------


## Yowan

> Keagan‏@KMOforLiberty
> 
> Everyone walking by is commenting about the length of the Ron Paul check in line. I can tell we are irritating the old guard. #OKGOP


Yeah, it's not live again. People are just registering. Now it's back off but you can watch the recorded video of a table.

----------


## Ranger29860

lol this is getting ridiculous. I feel like a persons who watches sports at this point! Hey guy you watch the caucus Tuesday? I am really look forward to the one on Saturday.

----------


## Yowan

> John Yowan‏@Yowan
> 
> RT @KMOforLiberty: The #RonPaul line keeps getting longer. Lots of people, friendlies and non-friendlies, taking pics of the line. #OKGOP
> 
> LOL at post above, I take it these are your Tweets?


I am @Yowan. @KMOforLiberty is one of my awesome followers on twitter.

----------


## PatriotOne

Yowan in da house.  Good morning John .

----------


## Oddone

> lol this is getting ridiculous. I feel like a persons who watches sports at this point! Hey guy you watch the caucus Tuesday? I am really look forward to the one on Saturday.


To be honest with you it is more exciting to me. I mean damn did you see the play the Ron Paul folks made at like 11PM at night in Nevada to keep Bylaws open?! They were on the ropes and had no idea if they would be able to pull it off, things were looking bad many supporters had gone home and the numbers looked close. Then the counts came in and the Ron Paul delegates won by only 50+ votes! I was on the edge of my seat, threw my hands in the air and stopped my self from yelling at the last sec, as I was at work.

----------


## PatriotOne

> lol this is getting ridiculous. I feel like a persons who watches sports at this point! Hey guy you watch the caucus Tuesday? I am really look forward to the one on Saturday.


No kidding.  I imagine I'm going to feel like a baseball fan after season is over.

----------


## Yowan

A good idea from one of my followers: get a video of anyone handing out slates to us. (I don't think the Romney camp will try it again, but never know)

----------


## kathy88

> lol this is getting ridiculous. I feel like a persons who watches sports at this point! Hey guy you watch the caucus Tuesday? I am really look forward to the one on Saturday.


HAHAHA. Just how I feel. My co-workers are getting irritated with me because on Monday mornings (or days after primaries) I give them a blow by blow... LOL.

----------


## PatriotOne

> To be honest with you it is more exciting to me. I mean damn did you see the play the Ron Paul folks made at like 11PM at night in Nevada to keep Bylaws open?! They were on the ropes and had no idea if they would be able to pull it off, things were looking bad many supporters had gone home and the numbers looked close. Then the counts came in and the Ron Paul delegates won by only 50+ votes! I was on the edge of my seat, threw my hands in the air and stopped my self from yelling at the last sec, as I was at work.


I saw it also.  4th down, 1 yard to go, and Team Paul SCORE's!!!!!  The crowd goes wild

----------


## Ranger29860

> A good idea from one of my followers: get a video of anyone handing out slates to us. (I don't think the Romney camp will try it again, but never know)


Keep a eye out for Charlie Nejedly! I think it was confirmed that he has been at multiple state conventions.

----------


## kathy88

> To be honest with you it is more exciting to me. I mean damn did you see the play the Ron Paul folks made at like 11PM at night in Nevada to keep Bylaws open?! They were on the ropes and had no idea if they would be able to pull it off, things were looking bad many supporters had gone home and the numbers looked close. Then the counts came in and the Ron Paul delegates won by only 50+ votes! I was on the edge of my seat, threw my hands in the air and stopped my self from yelling at the last sec, as I was at work.


Can I put that in my sig?

----------


## PatriotOne

> HAHAHA. Just how I feel. My co-workers are getting irritated with me because on Monday mornings (or days after primaries) I give them a blow by blow... LOL.


Kathy in da house!  Good morn Kathy .

----------


## Oddone

> Can I put that in my sig?


Ha.. Go for it. If I'd known someone would want to do that, I'd have run it through Word for spelling and grammer.

----------


## kathy88

> Kathy in da house!  Good morn Kathy .



GGGRRR first cup of coffee. Slept in and the kids have ANOTHER damn birthday party to go to today. Morning.

----------


## asurfaholic

Good luck in OK today! Will be watching closely, eating popcorn, and giggling like a maniac.

----------


## RonRules

Several people are commenting on how long the Ron Paul line is. Hope we get pictures soon.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Slept in and the kids have ANOTHER damn birthday party to go to today. Morning.


Mighty selfish of them   Don't they know what day this is ?

----------


## PatriotOne

Anyone know what up with RP vs MR lines?  There are seperate lines to register?  Is that common?  Isn't that kind of like having to declare allegiance prior to the convention?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Anyone know what up with RP vs MR lines?  There are seperate lines to register?  Is that common?  Isn't that kind of like having to declare allegiance prior to the convention?


IT might be a table to get Ron Paul slates and other things. I don;t think Ive seen it refered to as the registration line yet.

----------


## kathy88

> IT might be a table to get Ron Paul slates and other things. I don;t think Ive seen it refered to as the registration line yet.


They did the same thing other places. It's to pick up the slates, info

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

These conventions have the buildup and excitement of a big title fight. 

 Grassroots vs. Establishment



^^
That guy sums up the establishment in the picture too, fingers in the ears "we can't hear you" type denial.

----------


## hillertexas

> These conventions have the feelings and excitement of a big title fight. 
> 
>  Grassroots vs. Establishment
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> That guy sums up the establishment in the picture too, fingers in the ears "we can't hear you" type denial.


This was my favorite picture from 2008...I love how the old guy at the bottom left is plugging his ears. lol

----------


## PatriotOne

> IT might be a table to get Ron Paul slates and other things. I don;t think Ive seen it refered to as the registration line yet.


Ahhh.  OK thanks.  More like a Team RP check in line than the registration line.

----------


## Ranger29860

> These conventions have the feelings and excitement of a big title fight. 
> 
>  Grassroots vs. Establishment
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> That guy sums up the establishment in the picture too, fingers in the ears "we can't hear you" type denial.


Clearly you Photoshopped that old guys sign! Everyone knows Ron Paul supporters are young stoners.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I hope the Paul guy in that 2008 picture was present for the victory in 2012

----------


## kathy88

Check in line for RP.

----------


## kathy88

We got this.

----------


## Ranger29860

> We got this.


I wonder what trick they are gonna try to pull at 9. You know its coming.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> I wonder what trick they are gonna try to pull at 9. You know its coming.


yea, I have a feeling this one is gunna get dirty...

----------


## Ranger29860

> yea, I have a feeling this one is gunna get dirty...


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate

He's LIVE!

----------


## robertwerden

This stream is really clean, better than Nevada

----------


## Ranger29860

> This stream is really clean, better than Nevada


My neck hurts

----------


## kathy88

> yea, I have a feeling this one is gunna get dirty...


We're smarter.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Check in line for RP.


I'm profiling the guy with bald head and suit.  I think we ought to pull him outta line and strip search/interrogate him .

----------


## kathy88

> I'm profiling the guy with bald head and suit.  I think we ought to pull him outta line and strip search/interrogate him .


'



You are sick. LOL.

----------


## digitaldean

Do the doors close soon? I don't want them to bring in more people.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

For everyone's easy reference:

We have two streams:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate
(This one is already up and streaming, at least at this moment)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish
(This one will alledgedly start soon)


The twitter handle for the event is #OKGOP

----------


## Ranger29860

> Do the doors close soon? I don't want them to bring in more people.


If I had to go by what we heard earlier is if your in line to register by 9 am then your good but after 9 you can't join the lin... not 100% on it though

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I wonder what they're using camera wise.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I wonder what they're using camera wise.


Its got to be a iphone. They were sideways just a few minutes ago.

----------


## PatriotOne

> '
> 
> You are sick. LOL.


And again I say....


NEVER give Patriotone any power over the people.  I would become a liberty tyrant.

----------


## XTreat

Treat checking in!

----------


## dancjm

Great support from the Chair it seems.

----------


## RonRules

Jason Reese ‏ @JasonAReese
Definitely a lot more facial piercings than previous conventions.

----------


## Darguth

> Great support from the Chair it seems.


The guy speaking, who I think is a parliamentarian, seemed dubious about what the chair suggested though.  Too much of it hinges on the chair doing what he said he'll do :/

----------


## Ranger29860

You do not salute during the pledge or national anthem while indoors, wanted to grab that guy by the back of the neck! :P

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Yup exactly.  I don't like depending on chairs unless they are our own animals.

----------


## RonRules

This is going to be a fun day:

Jimmie MacMillan -- "The rent is too damn high" -- is posing for photos at Mark Costello's booth. #okgop

----------


## Ranger29860

> The guy speaking, who I think is a parliamentarian, seemed dubious about what the chair suggested though.  Too much of it hinges on the chair doing what he said he'll do :/


If I understand what he is doing right it does not matter. If he brinkes up the minority report and the chair does not allow it as an amendment and tries to kill it because a person from the rules commitie did not motion, then it would be ruled out of order. So all they would have to do is get the rules commitie person they were talking about to call for a motion and they are set. The only uhoh to this is if they try to say the motion was already ruled out of order but that would be very hard to uphold.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Stream is off at the moment.  Anyone have an alternate stream?

----------


## rp713

stream is offline. is whoever doing this still going to stream this live?

----------


## Ranger29860

And there back! 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> For everyone's easy reference:
> 
> We have two streams:
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate
> (This one is already up and streaming, at least at this moment)
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish
> (This one will alledgedly start soon)
> 
> ...


Both streams are ON now!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

It's good we have two streams.  That one guy said his phone needed charging.

----------


## Ranger29860

Is it just me or does the current speaker sound liek Alan Alda?

----------


## digitaldean

For people that are in OK what percent do you think make up Paul people? Do we have at least 51%?

----------


## Okie RP fan

Supposedly there are two streams.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yup exactly.  I don't like depending on chairs unless they are our own animals.


I agree.  So far every time we haven't insisted on our chair, if it goes badly for the other side, they cheat, and controlling the process, lights, calls on votes and whether to count etc, it is hard to fight that.

----------


## PatriotOne

For those just reading the thread....

Right now the credential committee is checking credentials and there are speakers talking to the caucus. This could be a long process so not much will happen for awhile except listening to a bunch of boring speeches.

----------


## sailingaway

> Jason Reese ‏ @JasonAReese
> Definitely a lot more facial piercings than previous conventions.


He probably saw _one_.  

(but that is probably one more than at any prior OK GOP convention....)

----------


## digitaldean

> Supposedly there are two streams.


Yep as long they do not get crossed:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## sailingaway

> For those just reading the thread....
> 
> Right now the credential committee is checking credentials and there are speakers talking to the caucus. This could be a long process so not much will happen for awhile except listening to a bunch of boring speeches.


Well, and watching you strip search the bald guy....

----------


## Okie RP fan

Just talking for now, nothing special.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Lol, uh, I think the rent is too damn high guy is here...

----------


## PatriotOne

> Well, and watching you strip search the bald guy....


hehe...

----------


## MozoVote

> For those just reading the thread....
> 
> Right now the credential committee is checking credentials and there are speakers talking to the caucus. This could be a long process so not much will happen for awhile except listening to a bunch of boring speeches.


This sounds familiar. I have seen the NCGOP waste an hour and a half on "filler" while they work on the credentials.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> This sounds familiar. I have seen the NCGOP waste an hour and a half on "filler" while they work on the credentials.


The old guard certainly aren't efficient are they?

----------


## Dogsoldier

Yes my life is watching state conventions and drinking beer all day.I am not ashamed.

----------


## XTreat

Ahh he was gonna say the numbers and sound cut out!

----------


## georgiaboy

> For those just reading the thread....
> 
> Right now the credential committee is checking credentials and there are speakers talking to the caucus. This could be a long process so not much will happen for awhile except listening to a bunch of boring speeches.


Boring?  C'mon, get your rah rah on for the G.O.P!

----------


## PatriotOne

> Boring?  C'mon, get your rah rah on for the G.O.P!


I can't as their speeches are being filtered through my bull$#@! detector .

----------


## MozoVote

Oklahoma is not a cultural fit for Romney whatsoever. Even if that hall is filled with people who do not like Paul, I suspect there are many unhappy delegates there regardless.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

For those of you watching the feed, does there appear to be a disproportionate number of seniors?

----------


## CrissyNY

> For those of you watching the feed, does there appear to be a disproportionate number of seniors?


I can only see the backs of peoples heads.........

but they are mostly not-grey backs of heads i would say

----------


## Okie RP fan

It is actually a good mix of people. They did a hand count of people who are new this year, and about 1/3 raised their hands, most being our people, but, not all.

I think we have good numbers, we will just have to wait and see.

Still just talking. They are waiting for the minority report, I think. Or credentials, I forget which they said.

----------


## Barrex

> It is actually a good mix of people. They did a hand count of people who are new this year, and about 1/3 raised their hands, most being our people, but, not all.
> 
> I think we have good numbers, we will just have to wait and see.
> 
> Still just talking. They are waiting for the minority report, I think. Or credentials, I forget which they said.


What is your definition of good numbers? 50%+1? 666?

----------


## sailingaway

yeah, a third sounds push-around-able, but maybe some of our people were there in 2008....

I think that was not a good idea for people to raise hands, they obviously were trying to get our numbers as they did in Colorado and lower in the process in Nevada. But also, many of our people may have recognized that, and may not have raised their hands.

----------


## PatriotOne

Anna Bavido‏@AnnaBavido

#okgop they haven't separated delegates from guests in anything hut words. Someone needs to start checking badges fast.

----------


## digitaldean

> What is your definition of good numbers? 50%+1? 666?


Also want to know this. Does Paul have 51% of the room?

----------


## PatriotOne

Credential reports done

----------


## PatriotOne

Temp Chairman trying to make a case for him to be elected to the perm chair.

----------


## XTreat

This guy talking is about to get his feelings hurt.

Nevermind!

----------


## PatriotOne

> Also want to know this. Does Paul have 51% of the room?


We usually don't know for sure until the first important vote is taken,

----------


## PatriotOne

Wait!  What did I miss?  A Ron Paul moment happened and I was only 1/2 listening.m  Is this still the temp chair speaking or is it someone else?  Who is the temp chair right now?

----------


## RabbitMan

Whats the situation on the ground?

----------


## RDM

> Whats the situation on the ground?


Read much?

----------


## Okie RP fan

How did the crowd sound after the temp. chair gave a shout out to Dr. Paul?

Rabbitman, we are just starting. I do not know about the chairs intentions.

----------


## RabbitMan

Well, people are confused about the chair speaking right now and whether he is an actual RP supporter or just a wolf-in-sheeps clothing trying to get voted in.

----------


## PatriotOne

Discussing whether people who joined registration line after 9 a.m. should get credentials.

----------


## PatriotOne

Vote passed to include them  Both RP and Romney camp leaders motioned their supporters to pass.

----------


## MozoVote

Here we go again with the late registration stuff, like in Nevada. Gonna be more time spent...

----------


## rb3b3

can someone remind me how the state of oklahoma works? are the delegates binding? or non binding

----------


## PatriotOne

Gotta step away for a little bit.  Anyone else watching stream pls post anything significant.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Here we go again with the late registration stuff, like in Nevada. Gonna be more time spent...


I can't remember how many there were but it was only like 10 or so ppl.

----------


## dancjm

We are underway.

Chair is excellent, telling people they can replace him if they want, they can overrule him if they want.

Even opened by saying in 76 Ron Paul was his conservative mentor for GOP delegates, and he got his chance and the conservative movement got its start thanks to people like Dr Paul & Ronald Reagan.

----------


## sailingaway

I hope it is sincere.  We have just had problems when we don't replace the chair -- AFTER it starts going a way the party doesn't want it to.  But I don't care who the chair is if they are actually fair.

----------


## RabbitMan

I hear there are two streams of the OK convention, with one of them narrating.  Anyone got a link?

----------


## Ranger29860

> I hear there are two streams of the OK convention, with one of them narrating.  Anyone got a link?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate

----------


## PatriotOne

I've never figured out the name of the temp chair.  Anyone know his name?

----------


## PatriotOne

Lots and lots of booing when speaker encouraged caucus to elect Mitt Romney.  That was encouraging.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Fallin screwed up there. They have been gauging our support here the whole time.

----------


## RabbitMan

What was that going on just now?  Booing, chanting, back and forthing...

EDIT:  Wait, that was a test of our support?

----------


## Ranger29860

holy cow

----------


## Ranger29860

> What was that going on just now?  Booing, chanting, back and forthing...


She supported Romney then we Paul supporters booed here she says must be a lot of Obama lovers in here then said we have a nominee

----------


## Okie RP fan

> What was that going on just now?  Booing, chanting, back and forthing...
> 
> EDIT:  Wait, that was a test of our support?


Our governor said Romney is the nominee. She then called dissenters Obama supporters. 

They are gauging our support. We let them know we are here.

----------


## MozoVote

A statement like that may deserve to be objected to. "We are all credentialed Republicans here"

----------


## PatriotOne

Okie...

Have they seperated the visitors from the credentialed yet?  If not, someone should make a motion to do that before the voting begins.

----------


## dancjm

Mitt Romney OWNZ!






A horse.

----------


## PatriotOne

Guests now being separated (back of room).

----------


## PatriotOne

Rut ro.  Was that a lot of Romney supporters I heard cheering .

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Chair just got a feel for the crowd. Sounds like we are out numbered by the cheers. I'm just saying....

----------


## Dogsoldier

that appluase sounded like we are outnumbered by quite a bit...

----------


## PatriotOne

Ashley Hahn‏@AshleyDHahn

To the @ronpaul supporters at the #OKGOPconvention.....You must be wanting to make me mad! You did not just boo the Governor! #rude

----------


## Okie RP fan

They are trying to remove guests. Now, we are back to the speeches while the credentials committee finishes their business. 

They have gauged our support, they are just playing games now. Were the cheers pretty different?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Chair just got a feel for the crowd. Sounds like we are out numbered by the cheers. I'm just saying....


I am concerned.  It was kind of hard to tell though since one RP supporter screamed so loud in the microhone it kind of drowned out everything else to me.

----------


## PatriotOne

Not to mention I think the person streaming is in the back with the visitors.

----------


## PatriotOne

Another twitter feed:

#OKGOPconvention

----------


## digitaldean

> Chair just got a feel for the crowd. Sounds like we are out numbered by the cheers. I'm just saying....


Yea sounds that way. Oh well lets hope we have more people in AZ or win 3-4 of the CD's from Virginia today.

----------


## BKom

Sounds like we may be outnumbered. That merely means it is more important than ever: DO NOT SPLIT YOUR TICKET. If Ron Paul supporters vote for the straight slate, there will probably be enough Romney supporters voting for themselves that we will still win.

----------


## Barrex

> Another twitter feed:
> 
> #OKGOPconvention


What are others?

----------


## Tod

> Not to mention I think the person streaming is in the back with the visitors.


Why do you think that? Looks like she is very near the Atoka county sign?  Although there are a lot of people walking past her phone...

----------


## John of Des Moines

When's lunch?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Why do you think that? Looks like she is very near the Atoka county sign?  Although there are a lot of people walking past her phone...


I think I saw suriyahfish say it on the chat feed.  Sure is a lot of people moving around her right now for sure. Seems like guest like activity.

----------


## PatriotOne

Revised credentials report being read #okgop

----------


## PatriotOne

Jamison Faught‏@JamisonFaught

New credentials number is 1,318 delegates. #okgop

----------


## jemuf

> Rut ro.  Was that a lot of Romney supporters I heard cheering .


From Reddit: Paul delegates on the floor are reporting they only have 600-700 delegates out of approximately 2,000. They are going to try to replace the convention head, but the guys on the stream said they just don't have the votes for it.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

=(

----------


## sailingaway

> From Reddit: Paul delegates on the floor are reporting they only have 600-700 delegates out of approximately 2,000. They are going to try to replace the convention head, but the guys on the stream said they just don't have the votes for it.


should they even try then?  If they don't have the votes sometimes that is a go for the throat signal to the other side. Have they tried to work out a proportionality deal?  Sorry for coming in in the middle.

----------


## RabbitMan

Wait...600-700 out of 2,000?  But the credentials committee just said there were 1,300....

----------


## sailingaway

> From Reddit: Paul delegates on the floor are reporting they only have 600-700 delegates out of approximately 2,000. They are going to try to replace the convention head, but the guys on the stream said they just don't have the votes for it.


didn't the credentials number above say 1318? In that case the difference between whether we have 600 or 700 is pretty key.

----------


## Okie RP fan

We need to pass this motion for competing slates, I think.

There were 2,000 registered delegates, with only 1,318 attending

----------


## John of Des Moines

If there's 600 to 700 RP supporters you got to work with the Santorum and Newt people.

----------


## sailingaway

> We need to pass this motion for competing slates, I think.


You need to remove the chair? too bad if he's a good guy.  I don't know if we know our exact numbers, maybe use this as a test vote to find out.

----------


## sailingaway

> If there's 600 to 700 RP supporters you got to work with the Santorum and Newt people.


Yeah, the ones who aren't automatically going to Romney because there is the Santorum chair of the state, now a Romney staffer standing them who knows them and is leading them to do that......

If we have 600 and the delegates are 1310 we need to cut a deal.  If we have 700 of 1310 we are golden. Then it is a matter of what is right in that particular state.   If we are unsure and CAN cut a deal to give SOME delegates to the santa/grinch folks (ones where they can actually root for their pet causes and not be absorbed into the Romney Borg at RNC) and keep plurality, great, and fall backs go from there.  But everything comes down to the numbers.

----------


## dancjm

Did the Chair just rule the Minority Report out of order, and then we moved to overrule the Chair and succeeded?

----------


## Okie RP fan

> You need to remove the chair? too bad if he's a good guy.  I don't know if we know our exact numbers, maybe use this as a test vote to find out.


I am getting mixed up, but, I think that was to establish competing slates. And, I think we just lost. We have a few people arguing.

----------


## dancjm

> Did the Chair just rule the Minority Report out of order, and then we moved to overrule the Chair and succeeded?


Or did we fail?

----------


## sailingaway

Can you get division of vote physically to check the vote?

----------


## PatriotOne

> From Reddit: Paul delegates on the floor are reporting they only have 600-700 delegates out of approximately 2,000. They are going to try to replace the convention head, but the guys on the stream said they just don't have the votes for it.


Only 1318 credentialed delegates so not sure where Reddit poster is getting their info.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I am getting mixed up, but, I think that was to establish competing slates. And, I think we just lost. We have a few people arguing.


I think it was a motion to introduce an additional slate.  No idea if it was our slate or not.  I'm confused also.  The sound on the stream isn't very clear.  Too far away and too many people talking near the microphone.

----------


## XTreat

here we go. They are moving for a up/down vote on executive slate.

----------


## digitaldean

> Or did we fail?


Yea lets hope we win AZ since this seems to be lost.

----------


## Ranger29860

> here we go. They are moving for a up/down vote on executive slate.


If this fails its over for OK by my understanding

----------


## PatriotOne

chael Bates‏@BatesLine

Amendment on the floor: Allow head-to-head vote of exec slate vs alt (i.e. Ron Paul) slates #okgop

----------


## evandeck

Hey I just started watching. Can anyone give a brief summary on what's going on and how things are looking for us please? Thanks

----------


## jemuf

> didn't the credentials number above say 1318? In that case the difference between whether we have 600 or 700 is pretty key.


Based on new info the Reddit comment was inaccurate.  There are 1318 delegates in participation.

Some anti-Paul idiot (@BatesLine) on Twitter seems to be at the convention.  He tweeted that Paul supporters lost the first procedural vote.

#OKGOP is one Twitter hastag to follow.

----------


## rb3b3

ok just got home from work, i am now tuning in...can someone tell me if we have the numbers in ok? do we have 51%>

----------


## PatriotOne

Shouldn't the first vote be to who the permanent chair is?  Why hasn't that been done yet?

----------


## KMX

Praying

----------


## IPSecure

Wow, the most important topic is hurry up, we want to go home?

----------


## rb3b3

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF WE have 51% of the room or not?

----------


## Dogsoldier

Don't know.I thought we had to vote on the chair first?

----------


## BKom

It doesn't look like we have the room. But this vote on the rules will definitely tell you whether we do or not. If the amendment passes, then we have it. If not, then we can go about our lives and mourn for Oklahoma.

----------


## BKom

> Don't know.I thought we had to vote on the chair first?


I think they voted on the chair. And frankly, even if they didn't, he seems to be about the fairest, most even-handed chair I've ever seen.

----------


## Ranger29860

ok i am sooooo lost wth is going on?

----------


## BKom

> ok i am sooooo lost wth is going on?


They are voting on whether to change the rules to allow competing slates or to go with the original rules, which only allow for an up or down vote on the candidate committee's slate (which I'm pretty sure won't have a single Paul delegate.)

----------


## gte811i

> It doesn't look like we have the room. But this vote on the rules will definitely tell you whether we do or not. If the amendment passes, then we have it. If not, then we can go about our lives and mourn for Oklahoma.


This is *very* similar to what happened at our District Convention in GA, except with more people.

A motion was made to pass delegates by slate, it passed.

Immediately afterward they made a motion to accept the slate, which in effect closes nominations and that requires a 2/3rd vote.

This vote seems backwards, unless a rule was passed by 2/3rd majority there shouldn't need to be a vote to have further nominations.

From what I've seen, RPers are screwed here . . .

----------


## dancjm

I think this is what happened:

Someone tried to introduce the Minority Report
The Chair ruled them out of order
They moved to overrule the chair
They lost the vote
They moved to amend the rules to introduce the Minority Report
This is what they are voting on now.

If it passes, the vote will be on the 2 slates 1 Vs 1 (Paul Vs Establishment slates).

If it fails (the rules having not been amended) there will be an up or down vote on the existing (establishment) slate only.

If that then fails there will have to be nominations from the floor, and it will be a long day.

----------


## John of Des Moines

Okay, this is getting serious.  Exactly when is lunch?  I've got this blood-sugar issue and if I don't eat on a regular basis I get kind of surly.

----------


## digitaldean

> I think this is what happened:
> 
> Someone tried to introduce the Minority Report
> The Chair ruled them out of order
> They moved to overrule the chair
> They lost the vote
> They moved to amend the rules to introduce the Minority Report
> This is what they are voting on now.
> 
> ...


Does this last vote need 2/3 or just 51%? If we need 51% all we would need is over 700 people.

----------


## dancjm

> Does this last vote need 2/3 or just 51%? If we need 51% all we would need is over 700 people.


I think it would be 51% but I'm not sure on that.

EDIT: Apparently, yes its %51. 

EDIT: That is the vote for the slate (the last vote), the vote to suspend the rules though I think maybe 2/3.

----------


## gte811i

So from what I've heard it's slightly confusing.

IMO for slates it's a two step process:
A.1) vote on a nominating slate to become an electing slate
A.2) vote on electing slate to become delegates

The process that happened was:
B.1) A rule was passed that only allowed the executive committee's slate to be voted on (i.e. to be make that the defacto electing slate)
B.2) if above failes *then* nominations from the floor will occur to 

This motion is to overturn that rule and make it so
C.1) Another slate can be introduced and make an actual vote occur between nominating slates
C.2) then once a nominating slate is voted to be an electing slate a vote can occur to become delegates 

From my interpretation of the rules, it requires a 2/3rd vote to close nominations (i.e. to close the 1st step A.1 OR to pass B.1 listed above).  So the establishment is basically trying an end-around the 2/3rd vote to close nominations.

----------


## XTreat

Makes me ill to watch these establishment hacks tout freedom.

----------


## Lightweis

what is happening

----------


## XTreat

Nay are good for us I believe. 

That will bring up a up/down vote on the executive slate. 

If that slate fails then the floor will be open to nominations or we can motion to adopt our slate.

I could be wrong of course.

----------


## Barrex

> *Ashley Hahn*     ‏     @*AshleyDHahn*                         Embarrassing! The @*ronpaul* supporters just boo'd and chanted during Tim Pawlentys speech! #*rudeagain*! He's our guest! *#**OKGOPconvention*


What happened?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Nay are good for us I believe.


We want yeahs.  It's not sounding good.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Nay are good for us I believe. 
> 
> That will bring up a up/down vote on the executive slate. 
> 
> If that slate fails then the floor will be open to nominations or we can motion to adopt our slate.
> 
> I could be wrong of course.


No nay = up/down 

up/down means we have to defeat it to get nominations from the floor. If this fails we lose

----------


## dancjm

> Nay are good for us I believe. 
> 
> That will bring up a up/down vote on the executive slate. 
> 
> If that slate fails then the floor will be open to nominations or we can motion to adopt our slate.
> 
> I could be wrong of course.


you are right, but it would be quicker to just have a competing vote and be done with it.

----------


## PatriotOne

Paulbot rules amendment getting shut out in most rural counties. Small counties reporting 1st #okgop


Come on big counties!

----------


## Lightweis

i think were losing here right?

----------


## XTreat

> No nay = up/down 
> 
> up/down means we have to defeat it to get nominations from the floor. If this fails we lose


No if this fails we have a head to head vote, our slate vs. theirs.

----------


## RabbitMan

Ugh, I wish our supporters were more respectful.  We are PART of the Party!  Booing guests is out of line, unless we want all of our speakers to be boo'd as well.

----------


## sailingaway

Booing guests is DEFINITELY out of line.  ARe we sure it is us and not Romney folks trying to make us look bad? They have done that before.

----------


## Ranger29860

> No if this fails we have a head to head vote, our slate vs. theirs.


This is a motion to amend to allow a competting slates. So Naye = bad

----------


## gte811i

> No nay = up/down 
> 
> up/down means we have to defeat it to get nominations from the floor. If this fails we lose


Yeap . . . they in effect turned a 2/3rd vote to close nominations into a majority vote to close nominations.

Screwed . . .

----------


## RabbitMan

> Booing guests is DEFINITELY out of line.  ARe we sure it is us and not Romney folks trying to make us look bad? They have done that before.


It is definitely us.

----------


## XTreat

> This is a motion to amend to allow a competting slates. So Naye = bad


why is competing slates bad?

----------


## Yowan

Can someone define what the yay and nay are in this vote? Thanks!

----------


## Ranger29860

> why is competing slates bad?


there not thats why NAY to allow them is BAD

----------


## gte811i

> Yeap . . . they in effect turned a 2/3rd vote to close nominations into a majority vote to close nominations.
> 
> Screwed . . .


Which is really stupid, it's obvious they have the votes to pass their slate; the establishment wants to go home.

It would be quicker and less contentious if they allowed a competing slate, allowed people 3-5 min. debate then take a vote on the nominating slate.

----------


## XTreat

> there not thats why NAY to allow them is BAD


yes but if it goes to up/down on executive vote we can just vote it down if we have the numbers. If we don't have the numbers then we wouldn't win head to head anyways. 

I don't even see where this is significant.

----------


## Lightweis

What is the count

----------


## RabbitMan

I think the idea is that if they are merely voting on whose slate is going to the convention, since we are outnumbered it is bad, allows to concentrate their votes as if they were all organized like us.  If you are simply voting for individuals...things can happen.  People get confused.  People vote for themselves.  And organization wins.  right?

----------


## dancjm

> No if this fails we have a head to head vote, our slate vs. theirs.


No, if this passes we have a head to head vote. If it fails its just a vote on the Romney slate.

----------


## XTreat

> No, if this passes we have a head to head vote. If it fails its just a vote on the Romney slate.


right, i just typed it wrong.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

So it seems Romney has a much larger crowd in OK?

----------


## PatriotOne

> So it seems Romney has a much larger crowd in OK?


Sorry to say yes.  I hope Arizona is going better.

----------


## Lightweis

damn establishment!!!!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I guess I better go till the garden......

----------


## Tiso0770

How can they vote without a chair being elected?, just reading off chat.

----------


## PatriotOne

OK hasn't even gone to lunch yet and it's 2p over there.  We need lunch and a change of strategy.

----------


## PatriotOne

> How can they vote without a chair being elected?, just reading off chat.


I wonder also but chair is being fair so far.  Romney just has the numbers there.  Not much we can do about that.

----------


## Tiso0770

Another one chats....The BOARD selected their own slate ?? They didn't caucus on delegates ???.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Sorry everyone... looks like we lost the motion for competing slates.

we have one guy running for natl committeeman who seems pretty Paul friendly and has stated he will support Paul. i wont say his name yet, though.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Sorry everyone... looks like we lost the motion for competing slates.

we have one guy running for natl committeeman who seems pretty Paul friendly and has stated he will support Paul. i wont say his name yet, though.

----------


## RonRules

HUGE overvotes in OK. Big problem!

83 overvotes!!!

----------


## PointsOfOrder

Did they pull a Nevada and have the guests voting too?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Sorry everyone... looks like we lost the motion for competing slates.
> 
> we have one guy running for natl committeeman who seems pretty Paul friendly and has stated he will support Paul. i wont say his name yet, though.


Heard it.  Sounds like we were outnumbered by about ~300 votes there.  Make some friends and build some bridges with the Romulans anyways.

----------


## PatriotOne

83 overvotes?  WTH!!!  This is getting hot now.

----------


## RDM

> Sorry to say yes.  I hope Arizona is going better.


It wasn't like we didn't know in advance they would.

----------


## RonRules

The (temp) chair just wanted to revote the only the overvoted counties. That's WRONG.

If there was such fraud, it's very likely that fraudulent votes were also included in all the other counties that were not overvoted.

1) We need a new chair,

2) We need the credentials report

3) We need a total re-vote!!

----------


## Okie RP fan

Numbers arent adding up. Something like a 200 vote difference.

----------


## KingRobbStark

The vote numbers are not making any sense.

----------


## LostNFoundNTx

The 250+ vote difference is the spread between yes/no, but I don't know which one is on top and I don't know what the question was.

----------


## sailingaway

> Sorry everyone... looks like we lost the motion for competing slates.
> 
> we have one guy running for natl committeeman who seems pretty Paul friendly and has stated he will support Paul. i wont say his name yet, though.


You can only do what you have the numbers to do.  Given the percentage you started out with, you guys are doing fantastically, and I am sure you will continue to do what you can.

And we have the CD guys.  Well done, Oklahoma, regardless of how the rest turns out!

----------


## PatriotOne

Michael Bates‏@BatesLine

Six counties with more votes than registered delegates, including Tulsa, Oklahoma. #okgop

----------


## RonRules

Let me try to explain:

The total # of eligible delegates to vote is 1368 (If I remember well, but it does not matter for this explanation)

There are 77 counties in OK.

Some counties had overvotes totaling 83 votes.  Those are guaranteed fraudulent.

What about the remaining counties? It is very likely that those counties also included fraudulent votes, votes flips, etc.

----------


## Tiso0770

wow!, 30 minute break, they have to get rid of those EXTRA vote now don't they.

----------


## pawlpawl

As said before this needs a revote with all guestd kicked out of the room.

If 83 votes were over, who is to say guests didnt vote in counties that happened to sustain its credential limit?


Revoting 6 counties is bull$#@! and we all know it. If the lazy fat old eatablishment romney voters dont like it, they can go there asses home. This for our countries future, if they truly gave a damn about that then theyd have no problem letting the game be played in a fair manner.

----------


## Suzu

Let me be sure I got this straight: They voted on whether or not to allow more than one SLATE to be voted on? If so.... what a RIP OFF. I mean, individual nominations vs. slates is a reasonable thing to vote on, but how many slates to have ought to be wide open.

----------


## KMX

WOW!!! 

Don't you all get it, This will not stop. They will do w/e it takes.

----------


## RonRules

What about UNDERVOTES, that is Ron Paul votes that could have been thrown out?!

The count of votes for each 77 county must match the delegates present exactly. Accept no substitute.

----------


## PatriotOne

1318 credentialed delegates

573 yeah votes
829 nay votes
1402 total votes

84 more votes that credentialed delegates.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Let me try to explain:
> 
> The total # of eligible delegates to vote is 1368 (If I remember well, but it does not matter for this explanation)
> 
> There are 77 counties in OK.
> 
> Some counties had overvotes totaling 83 votes.  Those are guaranteed fraudulent.
> 
> What about the remaining counties? It is very likely that those counties also included fraudulent votes, votes flips, etc.


1318 credentialed delegates

573 yeah votes
829 nay votes
1402 total votes

84 more votes that credentialed delegates.

----------


## digitaldean

Jamison Faught ‏ @JamisonFaught
@certainquirk Oklahoma's delegates will be split 14 for Santorum, 13 for Romney, 13 for Gingrich.

At least Mittens wont get 100% is the only positive out of OK right now.

----------


## RonRules

Don't count OK out. RP supporters should be able to get this last vote invalidated.

----------


## RabbitMan

And how many national delegates from the CDs did we take?  6?

----------


## Okie RP fan

Lunch for now. They are having to re-register quite a few for Tulsa county...

----------


## sailingaway

> Lunch for now. They are having to re-register quite a few for Tulsa county...


thank you!

----------


## PatriotOne

John Yowan‏@Yowan

People are returning from lunch at the #OKGOP convention.

----------


## Suzu

> Let me be sure I got this straight: They voted on whether or not to allow more than one SLATE to be voted on?


This was not a rhetorical question. If it was, I would have put a "." at the end rather than a "?". Sorry if it's a dumb question, but I wish someone would tell me the answer. Thanks.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Let me be sure I got this straight: They voted on whether or not to allow more than one SLATE to be voted on? If so.... what a RIP OFF. I mean, individual nominations vs. slates is a reasonable thing to vote on, but how many slates to have ought to be wide open.


Yes. That is my understanding. Voting on the single slate (assembled by the state party committee ?) would be up/down, accept/reject.

----------


## RDM

Well, it looks like the Oklahoma surprise the Romney people warned us about was a success and you all played into their hands with the booing of guest speakers giving them a head count. Great job. Hope you all are taking notes.

----------


## Ranger29860

> This was not a rhetorical question. If it was, I would have put a "." at the end rather than a "?". Sorry if it's a dumb question, but I wish someone would tell me the answer. Thanks.


In short yes.

Long version-
There is only one slate aproved as of right now. As the rules state this slate is brought up to a up or down vote in order to be passed. If it does not get 51% of the vote then each deleagate has to be voted on. This opens up nominations from the floor. Now what Ron Paul people decided is to amend the rules to allow another slate. This would allow a vote not of up or down on the romney slate but a vote between the two to see who had the majority. It is important since if we cannot pass this to introduce our slate then we do not have the votes to vote down the romney slate. So in order to save time they are doing it this way. If we fail its over.

----------


## digitaldean

> Well, it looks like the Oklahoma surprise the Romney people warned us about was a success and you all played into their hands with the booing of guest speakers giving them a head count. Great job. Hope you all are taking notes.


How would giving them a head count change anything? They still had the numbers.

----------


## kathy88

another #GOP cluster$#@!

----------


## Dogsoldier

So are we losing this one?

----------


## RabbitMan

> another #GOP cluster$#@!


Care to elaborate?

----------


## Lightweis

> So are we losing this one?


Looks like it

----------


## PatriotOne

John Yowan‏@Yowan

A fight might have happened at the #OKGOP. (Maybe punching?) (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)

----------


## Dogsoldier

Somebody punched sombody!!!!!now its a party!!!!!

----------


## RonRules

There was punching on the convention floor. The sheriff was asked to come.

That's all I know, watch the stream:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## Tod

These people doing this streaming:  Are they using extended battery packs or are they sitting next to an outlet?

----------


## evandeck

So are we winning or losing? I keep reading conflicting reports in the chat.

----------


## kathy88

Please don't let it be an RPer who threw down first. Unless it was the tweeter guy calling us paulbots every tweet, then I would forgive. I'd punch him if I was close enough.

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

I think the secret at the Romney Forums was that the chairman was a Romney supporter. He was suppose to be a Paul supporter, but in no way is he a RP supporter.

----------


## Ranger29860

what is the mass exodus about? are we trying or they to break quorum?

----------


## PatriotOne

Michael Bates‏@BatesLine

At-large slate elected by standing vote; Paulbots complain state party rules require rollcall #okgop

----------


## Ranger29860

paul people gathering at stage?

----------


## kathy88

> I think the secret at the Romney Forums was that the chairman was a Romney supporter. He was suppose to be a Paul supporter, but in no way is he a RP supporter.


I retract my last statement. I hope one of ours cold cocked the traitor chair.

----------


## PatriotOne

John Yowan‏@Yowan

Many #Ronpaul supporters going to the stage. Not sure what their plan is yet. #OKGOP

----------


## Ranger29860

Holy $#@! are they going up there to remove the chair?

----------


## jebus5434

dont give up guys and don't get bullied. All the hard work and money you've put in this....your in the middle of the battle to win. Remind all of the Paul supporters there that everything they have done has led up to this convention. Don't let the establishment scare you or try to silence you. All the Paul delegates there have put so much of their personal time to be there right now. They might be caught in the moment, remind them that this is the opportunity to win.

----------


## kathy88

I LOVE POLITICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lib3rtarian

Was out all day and just got home. Catching up now. Seems like we are losing OK bad?

Did the chairman pull a fast one on us? If so, what exactly? Was he not allowing points of order from the floor? Can someone care to summarize where we are atm?

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

they are pushing a slate without a roll call. The way this is ending it sounds like they won't be allowed to vote at the GOP convention if this goes down the way its going. Also the Temp chairman is still running the show. They haven't elected a chairman. This is crazy!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

> Was out all day and just got home. Catching up now. Seems like we are losing OK bad?
> 
> Did the chairman pull a fast one on us? If so, what exactly? Was he not allowing points of order from the floor? Can someone care to summarize where we are atm?


chair blatantly broke state rules. punches were thrown in one part of the crowd. Are motions failed and romeny people look to have won. Now HUGE amount of people at stage (paul people) not sure why

----------


## PatriotOne

> chair blatantly broke state rules. punches were thrown in one part of the crowd. Are motions failed and romeny people look to have won. Now HUGE amount of people at stage (paul people) not sure why


National Committeeman nominations and support speeches.  We nominated Richard Engel.

----------


## kathy88

Those results can be contested and won. Nothing was done by the rules from the word go. So the surprise is "we are going to cheat and you are going to get screwed."

----------


## Ranger29860

> Those results can be contested and won. Nothing was done by the rules from the word go. So the surprise is "we are going to cheat and you are going to get screwed."


real question is does that invalidate the state at the convention

----------


## digitaldean

> real question is does that invalidate the state at the convention


If it does they will probably replaces them with other Mitt people knowing them.

----------


## PatriotOne

Update for those reading thread only:

Current status:  National Committeemen are being nominated and support speeches given.  We nominated Richard Engel and people lined up to give support speech.

We have lost the fight for delegates.  We were just outnumbered.  Last hope in OK is to get 1 committeeman and 1 commiteewoman postion (who are also delegates I think).

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

> If it does they will probably replaces them with other Mitt people knowing them.


Actually if the state is invalidated they can't be replaced by other delegates. They are just thrown out and can't vote.

----------


## kathy88

> real question is does that invalidate the state at the convention


It really should. Did the voted on slate include alternates? If not we can vote a slate of ours through and try to get the first choices thrown out???

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

> It really should. Did the voted on slate include alternates? If not we can vote a slate of ours through and try to get the first choices thrown out???


They are stating for ron paul delegates to not leave when they all do. Sounds like were gonna push are slate through.

----------


## Ranger29860

According to guy on ground says because there was no roll call vote it was not a legal cote and that they are going to go after it soon. Telling everyone to stay "the ball is still in play"

----------


## RonRules

Because there was no "ROLL CALL vote", this will be re-voted.

Ball still in play.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

A dude (Brady) on Suri's stream was just interviewed and told all Paul delegates to NOT LEAVE THE CONVENTION.
The ball is still in play.  They are contesting the illegally elected delegates.
PASS THE WORD.
OK DELEGATES FOR PAUL! STAY PUT!

----------


## kathy88

Never gonna happen. They'll break quarum.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Never gonna happen. They'll break quarum.


do we know the rules on qurom in OK?

does that even apply in a weighted state?

----------


## RonRules

To be more specific:

@GordyGourd @cyndezu @tyrnykillr #okgop passed a slate without a roll call in violation of state rules!!! #RonPaul #AZGOP #tcot

----------


## Suzu

I wonder if the girls talking on the stream realize that Romney supporters are listening to them and probably passing on what they say via text message to the Romney delegates.

ETA: Guess it doesn't matter, since the same info is being posted and read by them right here, too.

----------


## PatriotOne

Cabn someone explain what a roll call vote is?  Is it where each county votes separately?

----------


## kathy88

> do we know the rules on qurom in OK?
> 
> does that even apply in a weighted state?


good point

----------


## Barrex

Mitt supporter hit Ron supporter.

----------


## lib3rtarian

*OKstateRP* RP delegates,  there is other business at the convention regarding the CD1 delegate complaint!  Please, please stay! There's more to vote on!
_Sat, May 12  17:25:10_

----------


## Dogsoldier

"Mitt supporter hit Ron supporter. "

is this for sure FOR SURE?

----------


## Ranger29860

> "Mitt supporter hit Ron supporter. "
> 
> is this for sure FOR SURE?


does not matter. It will be all over the news as 

"an attempted hostile takeover of the OK gop convention  nearly broke out in a riot when punches were thrown." 

They will apint it as us no matter what

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> "Mitt supporter hit Ron supporter. "
> 
> is this for sure FOR SURE?


That's what the stream narrator said..

I hope a Romney delegate hits me at TX State Convention. They'll have to NDAA me.....

----------


## Ranger29860

That seriously was close to breaking out in a major conflict. Both side were sitting up and yelling at each other.

----------


## Barrex

> "Mitt supporter hit Ron supporter. "
> 
> is this for sure FOR SURE?


That is what few people wrote in chat.

----------


## bluesc

> does not matter. It will be all over the news as 
> 
> "an attempted hostile takeover of the OK gop convention  nearly broke out in a riot when punches were thrown." 
> 
> They will apint it as us no matter what


You would make a great journalist. 10/10.

----------


## Thanehand

> does not matter. It will be all over the news as 
> 
> "an attempted hostile takeover of the OK gop convention  nearly broke out in a riot when punches were thrown." 
> 
> They will apint it as us no matter what


At least that would be somewhat factual and unbiased.  But it will actually be reported like this:

"An attempted hostile takeover of the OK GOP convention by Ron Paul delegates nearly broke out in a riot when punches involving a Ron Paul supporter were thrown."

----------


## Ranger29860

> At least that would be somewhat factual and unbiased.  But it will actually be reported like this:
> 
> "An attempted hostile takeover of the OK GOP convention by Ron Paul delegates nearly broke out in a riot when punches involving a Ron Paul supporter were thrown."


Funny thing is when I was rewording it I accidently deleted exactly waht you put in :P

BTW if enghal wins by any good margin the previouse vote is heavily in question. besdies the whole rule 18  stuff

----------


## Ranger29860

we won  the national chairman position. we need to challenge chair NOW

*edit* 

nvmd getting conflicting report

----------


## Agorism

Anyone have a summary of what exactly occurred today?

----------


## dude58677

> we won  the national chairman position. we need to challenge chair NOW


So we had a good day?

----------


## PatriotOne

Michael Bates‏@BatesLine

Engle 913 - *Fair 984* - Steve Fair is National Committeeman!!!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

> So we had a good day?


might have jsut got bad info hold on

----------


## PatriotOne

> Anyone have a summary of what exactly occurred today?

----------


## RabbitMan

Is steve fair a good guy?

----------


## juvanya

wat da fack is goin on

----------


## Ranger29860

Wait what was the the total ppl in the credentials report?

----------


## dude58677

> Wait what was the the total ppl in the credentials report?


What's the story with the chairmanship?

----------


## happyphilter

It looks like nobody has a clue what's going on over there.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

It's heated in there right now!!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

The establishment is trying to adjourn.

----------


## RonRules

PARKING LOT CONVENTION!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

wow

----------


## UtahApocalypse

to the parking lot.......

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

there heading to the parking lot

----------


## kill the banks

holy cow really

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Turned out the lights just like NV 08'

----------


## Ranger29860

crap do we have a stream for the parking lot convention?

----------


## dude58677

Then head to the parking lot and pretend to be Romney supporters and then vote for Ron Paul.

----------


## MrGoose

> crap do we have a stream for the parking lot convention?


They said probably not because of a lack of internet out there. The hell is going on?

----------


## Barrex

Any streams? (no jokes)

----------


## kill the banks

I hope we film everything please

----------


## happyphilter

> crap do we have a stream for the parking lot convention?


Anything that will happen from this point on won't matter. A parking lot meeting will not be legitimate without anybody with administrative power and the conventions usually have to be held in a specific location. It's over.

----------


## Barrex

Now is only question can they have quorum... 

How many people were there with right to vote? How many are needed to keep quorum?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Anything that will happen from this point on won't matter. A parking lot meeting will not be legitimate without anybody with administrative power and the conventions usually have to be held in a specific location. It's over.


If that is the cas the ENTIRE convention will be thrown out.

----------


## Agorism

So did the chair pretend to want to do it fair but then not do so?

----------


## Barrex

> Anything that will happen from this point on won't matter. A parking lot meeting will not be legitimate without anybody with administrative power and the conventions usually have to be held in a specific location. It's over.


NO......FFS...NO. If they got quorum it is not over. It might just start.If parking lot is part of that location it is not over. People please restrain your self from posting information that are not right. We dont want to start fist fight on this forum do we? (black eye)

----------


## RonRules

Let me predict: Same thing will happen as the StCharles MO.

Convention resumes in parking lot.

2-3 helicopters over.

16 police cars.

New parking lot chairman will be arrested.

Released after a few hours.

New convention, 99% Ron Paul people show up.

Then we win.

----------


## Ranger29860

> So did the chair pretend to want to do it fair but then not do so?


The chair just $#@!ed us hard. But that being said nothing they could do. the votes were not there to oppose him.

----------


## MrGoose

Why did they all leave? Did they elect delegate at all?

----------


## jemuf

Steve Fair, who was elected as an OK State Committeeman, is not pro-Ron Paul.

Paragraph 7 is the relevant paragraph at this link: ht tp://www.batesline.com/archives/2012/05/steve-fair-for-republican-nation.html

This site is run by Michael Bates.  He's anti-Paul.  Fair is his friend.

Bates has been tweeting a bunch of crap all day, ie saying that the chanting for Paul reminded him of Nuremberg '37.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> So did the chair pretend to want to do it fair but then not do so?


That's how it looked to me.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Why did they all leave? Did they elect delegate at all?


Illegal adjournment, Delegates not elected legally. parking lot convention taking place as we speak. no internet apparently so no updates yet

----------


## happyphilter

> Why did they all leave? Did they elect delegate at all?


I believe the Romney slate was approved.

----------


## lib3rtarian

*OKstateRP* KEEP YOUR  BADGES! Do NOT turn them in!!!
_Sat, May 12  18:07:45_

----------


## happyphilter

> Illegal adjournment, Delegates not elected legally. parking lot convention taking place as we speak. no internet apparently so no updates yet


 How can anyone ensure this parking lot meeting counts for anything?

----------


## Ranger29860

> I believe the Romney slate was approved.


No it was not. It was voted on it but a rollcall was not taken that is required by states rules. That slate has no more legitimacy than any other

----------


## Agorism

So newest Romney strategy is "stealth" chairman who can put the fix in after fooling Paul supporters. What was the chairman's name?

----------


## Ranger29860

> How can anyone ensure this parking lot meeting counts for anything?


Last time this happened in another state  it did enough to get another convention

----------


## Tyler_Durden

They're in the parking lot checking for a quorum

----------


## Barrex

> How can anyone ensure this parking lot meeting counts for anything?


Cant. We want know until all facts are known. But no one can say for sure that it will not matter either.

----------


## MrGoose

Is anyone there that can update update us??

----------


## Ranger29860

is quaram half or 1/2rd. and does it matter in a weighted system?

----------


## lib3rtarian

> So did the chair pretend to want to do it fair but then not do so?


I guess this was the "surprise waiting for the Paultards". 

They appointed a chair who was supposed to be pro-Paul (there were people claiming on DP that this was a Paul guy when the convention started), thus avoiding any contention from the floor, but the guy was actually pro-Romney. This must have been their trump card just in case we did happen to have numbers. Sadly, we fell for this.

----------


## Barrex

*Keagan*     ‏     @*KMOforLiberty*                         Hearing loud cheers from the parking lot. Probably for us.

----------


## Barrex

> is quaram half or 1/2rd. and does it matter in a weighted system?


It should be written in rules of OK GOP or some other "law"...


I dont want to be rude but is it "quaram" or "quorum"? In Latin it is quorum. German and Croatian too.

----------


## RabbitMan

And what is this 'weighted system' nonsense all about?

----------


## juvanya

> *Keagan*     ‏     @*KMOforLiberty*                         Hearing loud cheers from the parking lot. Probably for us.


Is there a razor wire fence around the parking lot? It sounds like none of our people are there

----------


## Ranger29860

> It should be written in rules of OK GOP or some other "law"...
> 
> 
> I dont want to be rude but is it "quaram" or "quorum"? In Latin it is quorum. German and Croatian too.


I never claim to have good spelling 

latest update: I think quorom has been reached her stream came up for a few seconds and votes were being taken

----------


## Ranger29860

> And what is this 'weighted system' nonsense all about?


votes counted in CD are given more weight if some of the delegates don't show. so if a county has 100 votes and only 50 people show up each persons vote counts for 2. (the math may be wrong there but that is the general idea.)

----------


## The Northbreather

chewed fingernails

----------


## Ranger29860

Matt West ‏ @mattwest2012

everyone in #okgop get out there #in #parking lot #ronpaul trying to maintain Quorum

----------


## happyphilter

Who will be able to validate the quorum?

----------


## invisible

The other stream has continued to work:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate

Not sure if a quorum has been determined or not, but it appears the convention is continuing.  Someone is currently attempting to move to amend the rules and have either / or voting on two competing slates.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> The other stream has continued to work:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate
> 
> Not sure if a quorum has been determined or not, but it appears the convention is continuing.  Someone is currently attempting to move to amend the rules and have either / or voting on two competing slates.


That is not live.

----------


## RabbitMan

Haha, I think you are watching a re-run. 




> The other stream has continued to work:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate
> 
> Not sure if a quorum has been determined or not, but it appears the convention is continuing.  Someone is currently attempting to move to amend the rules and have either / or voting on two competing slates.

----------


## hillertexas

> The other stream has continued to work:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ok-gop...-paul-delegate
> 
> Not sure if a quorum has been determined or not, but it appears the convention is continuing.  Someone is currently attempting to move to amend the rules and have either / or voting on two competing slates.


thanks but i think that was recorded earlier

----------


## dude58677

These people is like someone playing chess or checkers and when they see they are about to lose, they pick up the pieces and throw them across the room and walk out. If we lose a convention, we move on to the next one and learn from the ones we lost. It would be nice if these conventions could be a friendly competition but instead Romney supporters have to act like little children when they don't get their way. It's really a shame.

----------


## invisible

Hmmmmm.  Thanks!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

suri is back up for now.....http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## Ranger29860

this just proves that come August the RNC is gonna be chaos !

----------


## Mollyhays

> How can anyone ensure this parking lot meeting counts for anything?


If the business of convention was not completed the chairman could not call for an adjournment.  Someone on DP posted that they were voting for the national committeewoman in the parking lot.  If this is true the chair could not close the meeting, becausehe did not fulfill the express purpose of calling the meeting.

----------


## sailingaway

> So newest Romney strategy is "stealth" chairman who can put the fix in after fooling Paul supporters. What was the chairman's name?


that has happened before.  That is why we have to take the chair.  They are very nice until they 'need' to be otherwise because they are losing.

----------


## Yowan

Stream is back up and in the parking lot http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## RabbitMan

> These people are like playing chess or checkers and when they see they are about to lose, they pick up the pices and throw them across the room and walk out. If we lose a convention, we move on to the next one and learn from the ones we lost. It would be nice if these conventions could be a friendly competition but instead Romney supporters have to act like little children when they don't get their way. It's really a shame.


I agree, but I really do wish we showed a bit more respect for our opponents when we are in public too.  Booing Tim Pawlenty and Josh Romney, who were guests at the conventions today, was downright disrespectful.  We would be EXTREMELY pissed off if while Dr. Paul or Carol made their speech, the opposition was booing everything they didn't approve of.  All I'm saying is acting like adults.  That being said *when it comes to playing by the rules*, the other guys don't even come close to holding a candle to us, and that is something to be intensely proud of.

----------


## Jeremy

The comments on the side got really creepy after they showed themselves.

----------


## DGambler

People of their ilk have been trampling on our country for decades. They deserve no respect.

I get the whole catch more flies with honey instead of vinegar thing, but it doesn't matter with these psychopaths, they don't care.

----------


## The Northbreather

> The comments on the side got really creepy after they showed themselves.


What comments?

----------


## Jeremy

> What comments?


There's a chat on the right.

----------


## Texan4Life

stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## PatriotOne

Why in the hell would they shut down the convention when they hadn't even elected a National Committee Woman yet?  I mean they shut it down fast without even a vote to adjourn!  Were they afraid of being forced into a roll call vote or something?  If that was the case, one has to wonder if they were afraid of getting caught at something.  They had a majority, right?  It's like they panicked and had to flee the scene or something.

This is really, really odd.

----------


## kathy88

I don't think they did have a majority committeeman vote too close and they bailed before committeewoman vote so they wouldn't get caught with bad numbets

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Why in the hell would they shut down the convention when they hadn't even elected a National Committee Woman yet?  I mean they shut it down fast without even a vote to adjourn!  Were they afraid of being forced into a roll call vote or something?  If that was the case, one has to wonder if they were afraid of getting caught at something.  They had a majority, right?  It's like they panicked and had to flee the scene or something.
> 
> This is really, really odd.


I think they screwed themselves. They had the majority and likely would have won the roll call vte. Instead they did not call for the roll call. So once they magically ruled they had won many Romney supporters left. This ended up giving us the majority and they knew we were going to call for and win the roll call vote at this point.

----------


## Ranger29860

Nvm

spoke to soon cant quite tell yet

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> The comments on the side got really creepy after they showed themselves.


This guy might be one of the commenters:

----------


## Ranger29860

Libertys Defender ‏ @tyrnykillr

LE on sight at #OKGOP (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Illegally adjourned. That makes everything pretty much unofficial, doesn't it?

----------


## PatriotOne

> I don't think they did have a majority committeeman vote too close and they bailed before committeewoman vote so they wouldn't get caught with bad numbets


That's what I am thinking also.  The vote was way coser than one would have thought on the commiteeman vote considering the other votes.  Didn't make much sense.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I think they screwed themselves. They had the majority and likely would have won the roll call vte. Instead they did not call for the roll call. So once they magically ruled they had won many Romney supporters left. This ended up giving us the majority and they knew we were going to call for and win the roll call vote at this point.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....this might actually make sense out of their move.

----------


## Ranger29860

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan

#OKGOP A quorum of the State Committee shall be one hundred (100) delegates or more, present in person (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)

----------


## sailingaway

> Anything that will happen from this point on won't matter. A parking lot meeting will not be legitimate without anybody with administrative power and the conventions usually have to be held in a specific location. It's over.


wrong. If the 'call' says the address, the parking lot is part of that.

----------


## Agorism

If there are competing delegates to the RNC national convention, who decides which will be seated? Romney's rules committee?

----------


## XTreat

They keep saying they are streaming for the DP. 

Someone tell them they are streaming for RPF!

----------


## sailingaway

> John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
> 
> #OKGOP A quorum of the State Committee shall be one hundred (100) delegates or more, present in person (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)

----------


## sailingaway

> They keep saying they are streaming for the DP. 
> 
> Someone tell them they are streaming for RPF!


... because forum credit is the MOST important thing right now....

----------


## sailingaway

> If there are competing delegates to the RNC national convention, who decides which will be seated? Romney's rules committee?


that is an issue but the more states that have issues the more interesting it will be

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> ... because forum credit is the MOST important thing right now....


you forgot to end your statement with this -----> 

lol

----------


## PatriotOne

Engle 913 - Fair 984 

Wait....this was *1897* votes total.  What was the amount of credentialed delegates again?  *1476* credentialed delegates!  WTF is going on!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Engle 913 - Fair 984 
> 
> Wait....this was 1897 votes.  What was the amount of credintailed delegates again?


1318 or 1381, something like that.....

----------


## Texan4Life

stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## sailingaway

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
Apparently the rule was changed to 1/2 of people present this morning for quorum #OKGOP (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)

----------


## sailingaway

> 1318 or 1381, something like that.....


1318

----------


## Demigod

I don't think that the RNC will accept the delegates that this parking lot convention will put.

----------


## Agorism

> I don't think that the RNC will accept the delegates that this parking lot convention will put.


At least it will make the convention look like it was run shotty and some news stories maybe.




> ALLRonPaul ‏ @ALLRonPaul
> #OKGOP #RonPaul I contacted local media channel 9 they are sending a crew, channel 4 is trying to catch from stream

----------


## sailingaway

> I don't think that the RNC will accept the delegates that this parking lot convention will put.


They are going to have a whole lot of states to not accept, aren't they?  Such unity.

----------


## RonRules

Streaming almost 1,000 people. That's 1,000 witnesses!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## RonRules

If 659 people are in the parking lot, they have quorum.

----------


## sailingaway

FYI:

Ron Paul ‏ @RonPaul2012NEWS
Breaking NEWS: #AZGOP Ron Paul is getting national delegates in Arizona

----------


## Lucille

_Rules Broken:

1. No ROLL CALL vote to adopt delegate slate, (elect delegates to national).

2. Chair of credentials committee conducting important business from the floor, continually.

3. convention tool a lunch break with no motion for recess, no second, and no vote on the recess.

4. convention was abandoned for lunch with a motion standing on the floor that was in the process of being voted on with paper ballots.

5. adjournment of committee was done in obvious and vocal protest of at least 2/3's of the quorum.

6. credentialing of delegates was never completed, and was attempted for authorization by the chair using a voice vote and ignorning a call for division on that vote.

I could write a book about the rules broken at this convention, just a true sham.

It's as if the chair of the convention SABOTAGED the convention so that Romney delegates, all delegates on the adopted slate, would not be sat at Tampa.

It really looks like sabotage to me._
http://www.dailypaul.com/comment/2451814

----------


## Britannia

This kind of cheating is going to reflect very very poorly on Mr. Romney...

----------


## RonRules

The parking lot chairman is doing great!

----------


## samsung1

I hope the weather holds up in oklahoma. Looks like thrre might be thunder/  lightning in the area.

----------


## sailingaway

> _Rules Broken:
> 
> 1. No ROLL CALL vote to adopt delegate slate, (elect delegates to national).
> 
> 2. Chair of credentials committee conducting important business from the floor, continually.
> 
> 3. convention tool a lunch break with no motion for recess, no second, and no vote on the recess.
> 
> 4. convention was abandoned for lunch with a motion standing on the floor that was in the process of being voted on with paper ballots.
> ...


It could be they might not have WANTED Santa and Grinch delegates, they might have wanted it thrown out so they could put in their own guys with a credentials committee they intend to dominate.

----------


## sailingaway

> The parking lot chairman is doing great!


did they get quorum?  I tried tweeting someone back but they had to leave, and if they aren't needed....

----------


## RPforPrez.

It makes me happy hearing all the Aye's in unison, and hearing no one opposed.

----------


## kathy88

> ... because forum credit is the MOST important thing right now....


Ha can't rep you right now. Tried

----------


## Demigod

> did they get quorum?  I tried tweeting someone back but they had to leave, and if they aren't needed....



They wrote 370 were present at the parking lot so if it is the old rule with a 100 than yes if it is the 51% rule than no.

EDIT: The chairman just said they had 1 man above quorum

----------


## RonRules

> did they get quorum?  I tried tweeting someone back but they had to leave, and if they aren't needed....


The current count of delegates present is 716. They are taking a 5 minute break to validate.

They have 371 delegates present.

----------


## sailingaway

Ralph Hornsby ‏ @RalphHornsby
Confirmed OK State Convention Completely FUBAR local media in route to show parking lot convention! http://www.dailypaul.com/232854/conf...mpletely-fubar via @dailypaul

----------


## SwooshOU

Forgive me.  What does the fact they may have quorum even mean?

----------


## kathy88

> _Rules Broken:
> 
> 1. No ROLL CALL vote to adopt delegate slate, (elect delegates to national).
> 
> 2. Chair of credentials committee conducting important business from the floor, continually.
> 
> 3. convention tool a lunch break with no motion for recess, no second, and no vote on the recess.
> 
> 4. convention was abandoned for lunch with a motion standing on the floor that was in the process of being voted on with paper ballots.
> ...


In addition to the rules broken, the vote counts are significantly off. There is no way their committeeman won. I think that's why they shut it down. They were about to get busted with over votes AGAIN. The chair votes were off too. MOFOS.

----------


## digitaldean

> Forgive me.  What does the fact they may have quorum even mean?


^ this.

----------


## kathy88

> The current count of delegates present is 716. They are taking a 5 minute break to validate.
> 
> So, they have Quorum!



You bet your ass they do cause that's how we ROLL!

----------


## kathy88

> ^ this.


They have enough bodies to continue the convention.

----------


## PatriotOne

OK,  The final tally for credentialed delegates was *1476*.  When the last vote was taken (for Nat'l Commiteeman) it was reported from this asshat http://twitter.com/#!/BatesLine (who had been reporting accurately even if he was an asshat about it) was:

Engle 913 - Fair 984 (total of *1897 votes*).  That means there were *421 extra votes* for National Commiteeman!

----------


## kathy88

If they have 716 and there were 1308 initially, doesn't it stand to reason that most of those 716 are ours, and therefore we had the majority all along? I'm telling you the votes were manipulated. Badly.

----------


## Agorism

What was name of the cheating chairman?

----------


## Britannia

Who _is_ that woman? She is magnificent!

----------


## RonRules

> You bet your ass they do cause that's how we ROLL!


The count looks like it's 371, not 716 like I heard.

----------


## RPforPrez.

Wait, I thought only 371 delegates were present

----------


## SwooshOU

> They have enough bodies to continue the convention.


And assuming there are much fewer people there and probably most are Ron Paul supporters, this isssssss... a good thing?

----------


## RDM

That women's speech was golden. That is going viral as soon as its on YouTube.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> That women's speech was golden. That is going viral as soon as its on YouTube.


I missed the speech! Was on the phone

----------


## digitaldean

Lets hope whatever the Paul guys are doing they do it somewhat fast. We do not want the Mitt guys to try to remove our people from the location.

----------


## Ranger29860

oooooo sneaky delegates 

because the creditial commitee never  certified the results all party buisness after that is invalid and must be redone

----------


## sailingaway

> oooooo sneaky delegates 
> 
> because the creditial commitee never  certified the results all party buisness after that is invalid and must be redone


Hardly sneaky, at a noticed meeting right out in the open.

----------


## Texan4Life

crap missed the speech

----------


## Ranger29860

> Hardly sneaky, at a noticed meeting right out in the open.


my bad let me rephrase 

oooooo knowledgeable  delegates

because the creditial commitee never certified the results all party buisness after that is invalid and must be redone

----------


## RDM

> I missed the speech! Was on the phone


I'll try to paraphrase the best I can. She started a speech saying she has family that goes all the way back to the Mayflower. She has had ancestory that has fought in every war for the freedom and liberty in this country. Today is a day that we as people came together to fight for our freedoms and liberties and I ask all of you to stay and not let our country be stripped of those freedoms and liberties. There is no way I will back down.

----------


## kill the banks

if someone here can record that live stream ... Please Do

----------


## matt0611

Why do these conventions / caucuses always end up outside? LOL

----------


## evandeck

What happens if the RNC doesn't approve this process? Would the Oklahoma delegates be skipped from the roll call?

If these "parking lot conventions" keep happening at State Conventions, then an open convention could happen in Tampa if these delegates aren't recognized.

----------


## Barrex

> Forgive me.  What does the fact they may have quorum even mean?


It means a lot.If there is no Quorum they can not continue with convention. Quorum means that certain amount of people must be present for convention to continue.(For this convention I dont know what is exact number ).

----------


## Texan4Life

> Why do these conventions / caucuses always end up outside? LOL


lol

There was a guy that come on briefly and said how they ended up outside.. basically the hotel manager was told to start closing partitions @ 5pm regardless if they were done or not. and then someone who was not on the hotel staff turned off the lights so it was pitch black and they had to move outside.

----------


## Britannia

> I'll try to paraphrase the best I can. She started a speech saying she has family that goes all the way back to the Mayflower. She has had ancestory that has fought in every war for the freedom and liberty in this country. Today is a day that we as people came together to fight for our freedoms and liberties and I ask all of you to stay and not let our country be stripped of those freedoms and liberties. There is no way I will back down.


Magnificent Lady also said her son had recently returned from serving in the war in Afghanistan. _What a woman!_

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

When will they release the results?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

It looks like this crowd outside is smaller. I think people are leaving.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> It means a lot.If there is no Quorum they can not continue with convention. Quorum means that certain amount of people must be present for convention to continue.(For this convention I dont know what is exact number ).


The quorum is 100 delegates by the original rules. (This is met)
The quorum is 50+% based off of rules illegally passed at the convention (This is not met.)

So there can be debate about whether the approximate 400 people constitute a quorum.

----------


## RDM

> Magnificent Lady also said her son had recently returned from serving in the war in Afghanistan. _What a woman!_



Thank you. I forgot to add the part about her son.

----------


## Ranger29860

they just removed the time limit in the minority report and are accepting rules

----------


## No1butPaul

I can't even believe what I am witnessing!  What a day for Liberty!

----------


## sailingaway

A Romney bot is implying something about needing 2/3 of certified delegates:

Michael Bates ‏ @BatesLine
Less than 2/3 of certified delegates MT @MooseOfReason: Almost 400 convention attendees continuing the convention in the parking lot #OKGOP

but I don't know that the 400 number is accurate

----------


## sailingaway

ALLRonPaul ‏ @ALLRonPaul
#ronpaul send pizzaa now to support delegates #okgop to regency hotel parking lot Norman OK (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)

is that to us?

----------


## Texan4Life

rich engle (if i heard right) was just elected chairman

----------


## freedomordeath

lol... in the coments they calling for a pizza bomb

----------


## Occam's Banana

> rich engle (if i heard right) was just elected chairman


Not chairman. National committeeman.

----------


## Ranger29860

> A Romney bot is implying something about needing 2/3 of certified delegates:
> 
> Michael Bates ‏ @BatesLine
> Less than 2/3 of certified delegates MT @MooseOfReason: Almost 400 convention attendees continuing the convention in the parking lot #OKGOP
> 
> but I don't know that the 400 number is accurate


irrelevant, credentials report was never certified and must be certified before rules can be adopted so NO bushiness was done. Including certifying people in order to establish a quorum. So we could in theory have had 5 people there and held a quorum. In theory :P

----------


## No1butPaul

I hear the helicopters!

----------


## Texan4Life

> Not chairman. National committeeman.


thx for the correction

----

OK Conv. stream @ http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## freedomordeath

I know its useless, but shouldn't we call some reporters or something

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

The local media has finally arrived there.
They have helicopters circling and cameras on the ground!

----------


## No1butPaul

> I know its useless, but shouldn't we call some reporters or something


OKC Local News 9 405-841-9956 NewsChannel 4 Hotline: (405) 478-NEWS (478-6397) #OKGOP

OKC KOKO News 5 Hotline Switchboard: (405) 478-3000 Fox 25 Main Phone Number: 405-843-2525

----------


## sailingaway

Stop Sen. Nelson! ‏ @StopSenNelson
#OKGOP CLARITY NEEDED: Are Romney/Santorum delegates still conducting business inside? PM or reply if you know/can verify. (Please RT)

someone said they locked the door, so are there two conventions one inside one out? Or just the one outside?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Looks like people watching the live stream are ordering pizza for the delegates

----------


## PaulSoHard

PERSEVERANCE PAUL PEOPLE

----------


## AGRP

Is there a recording of the punching incident?

----------


## Ranger29860

> The local media has finally arrived there.
> They have helicopters circling and cameras on the ground!


can not WAIT to see the aerial photo's of this.

----------


## Lightweis

HOLY $#@! WAS IS GOING ON

----------


## No1butPaul

Oh, my stomach ...

----------


## Lightweis

Is the the Ron Paul Revolution?

----------


## No1butPaul

> A Romney bot is implying something about needing 2/3 of certified delegates:
> 
> Michael Bates ‏ @BatesLine
> Less than 2/3 of certified delegates MT @MooseOfReason: Almost 400 convention attendees continuing the convention in the parking lot #OKGOP
> 
> but I don't know that the 400 number is accurate


@Skyhartman Like #Romney supporters, @batesline doesn't know the #OKGOP Rules. No surprise.

Romney - you are your kind suck!

----------


## Carlybee

The people commenting on this girl's live ustream are asking her to save the stream but she can't see the comments.  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## rb3b3

holy shiit i leave for 2 hours and come back and all hell breaks loose!!! people getting knocked out on the convention floor, going into the parking lot to finish business alla st charles, helicopters news crews hahahahahhaa can someone please tell me what the hell i missed? i guess now if the parking lot convention is legal we will end up winning oklahoma as well? is that correct/???? holy shiit we truley are in the middle of a full fledged REVOLUTION!!!! THIS IS TOTALLY FKN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

> The people commenting on this girl's live ustream are asking her to save the stream but she can't see the comments.  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish


I have spotted atleast a dozen diffrent ppl recording since they went outside. we are ok for a record.

----------


## Barrex

> Stop Sen. Nelson! ‏ @StopSenNelson
> #OKGOP CLARITY NEEDED: Are Romney/Santorum delegates still conducting business inside? PM or reply if you know/can verify. (Please RT)
> 
> someone said they locked the door, so are there two conventions one inside one out? Or just the one outside?


No just one outside.




> ALLRonPaul ‏ @ALLRonPaul
> #ronpaul send pizzaa now to support delegates #okgop to regency hotel parking lot Norman OK (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)
> 
> is that to us?


Last time in Nevada everyone who watched live stream bought 1-2 pizzas and send it to ALL delegates.


This is location for OK:

Norman Embassy Suites", 2501 Conference Drive, "Little Caesars" 1.5 miles from Suites - (405) 366-1212

----------


## Lightweis

Unbound the delegates!!!!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> someone said they locked the door, so are there two conventions one inside one out? Or just the one outside?


Just the one outside, AFAICT. Comments on the stream chat indicate that (inside) partitions were replaced, lights turned off, etc. IOW: proceedings inside are over & done with.

----------


## PaulSoHard

delegate selection happening right now

----------


## No1butPaul

The pizzas came!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> No just one outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time in Nevada everyone who watched live stream bought 1-2 pizzas and send it to ALL delegates.
> 
> 
> This is location for OK:
> 
> Norman Embassy Suites", 2501 Conference Drive, "Little Caesars" 1.5 miles from Suites - (405) 366-1212


Little Caesars is the last pizza I'd wish on them to be honest.  I'll look.

----------


## sailingaway

> The pizzas came!!!!


woot!  What kind?

are there enough?

----------


## rb3b3

is this convention continuing in the fukn parking lot? like really? will be official and actually stand??? someone? anyone?

----------


## Carlybee

> No just one outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time in Nevada everyone who watched live stream bought 1-2 pizzas and send it to ALL delegates.
> 
> 
> This is location for OK:
> 
> Norman Embassy Suites", 2501 Conference Drive, "Little Caesars" 1.5 miles from Suites - (405) 366-1212


A bunch of pizzas have been ordered supposedly  *edit..nevermind they came

----------


## AGRP

Online people sent them pizza and soda. For some reason that really makes me happy.  What other candidate's supporters does stuff like that?  They'll probably end of getting 100's of pizzas lol.

----------


## Lightweis

Order them some chinese

----------


## No1butPaul

> woot!  What kind?
> 
> are there enough?


Don't know that, just heard suriyahfish say "pizzas came from all these people" (from ustream I presume).

----------


## DonovanJames

I've been busy ALL day -- Just got into the thread and watching the live stream.. can someone please explain?? Lol

----------


## Carlybee

Yep it was the Ustream viewers who sent the pizza bomb

----------


## Texan4Life

lulz guess the got the pizza!



http://i47.tinypic.com/qyb81j.jpg

----------


## No1butPaul

Who else feels fortunate as hell to be one of 1,400 people in the world witnessing this history?

----------


## sailingaway

rules broken, lights inside turned off, rump convention in parking lot, all done inside declared invalid including improper adoption of rules which would have changed quorum etc, about to elect delegates, pizza came from online viewers.

----------


## sailingaway

> lulz guess the got the pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/qyb81j.jpg


I love it!! 

Front page?

I'll decide later....

----------


## DonovanJames

> Who else feels fortunate as hell to be one of 1,400 people in the world witnessing this history?


Gaaah just got on please let me know whats happened/going on -- I can see they are all outside and a guy has a boombox on his head.

----------


## thechitowncubs

What the hell is going on here this is hilarious

edit: see sailingaway 2 up thank you sailingaway always the helpful one

----------


## BrunswickGuy

> Who else feels fortunate as hell to be one of 1,400 people in the world witnessing this history?


*raises hand*

Watching this I currently have the same feeling like watching TV in the summer leading to the fall of the Berlin Wall.
Does that make me a revolution veteran?

----------


## No1butPaul

> Gaaah just got on please let me know whats happened/going on -- I can see they are all outside and a guy has a boombox on his head.


see Sailingaway - 2 up

----------


## sailingaway

Broken Arrow ‏ @cyndeZu
Channel 4 #News on site #OkGOP (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)
 View video
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite

so this can't just be swept under the rug

----------


## Lightweis

looks like it might rain

----------


## AGRP

Im still reading that people are sending pizza.  One person said they ordered 20.  They really need to stop lol.

----------


## Lightweis

looks like a 100 percent rp crowd

----------


## sailingaway

> Im still reading that people are sending pizza.  One person said they ordered 20.  They really need to stop lol.


feed the news crew. A well fed news crew is a friendly news crew....

----------


## GML3G

Is there any lighting in the parking lot for when it gets dark?

----------


## Texan4Life

> Im still reading that people are sending pizza.  One person said they ordered 20.  They really need to stop lol.


oh snap!

----------


## kathy88

> Just the one outside, AFAICT. Comments on the stream chat indicate that (inside) partitions were replaced, lights turned off, etc. IOW: proceedings inside are over & done with.


I saw on twitter they were using the room for a prom and it's already being set up

----------


## thechitowncubs

GO RON PAUL ouch my ears

----------


## No1butPaul

Hey, do you think Dr. Paul himself is watching the stream?  I THINK HE IS!!!!

----------


## kathy88

> I love it!! 
> 
> Front page?
> 
> I'll decide later....


ABSOLUTELY FRONT PAGE!!!!!!! WE LOVE OK DELEGETZ

----------


## RDM

Does anyone know where the Romney central chatroom is? People on the livestream chat say they are going nuts over there with what's going on. Love to see the comments.

----------


## Texan4Life

> feed the news crew. A well fed news crew is a friendly news crew....


lol good point... i can see alive shot where the reporter goes live a few secs early with a mouth full of pizza

----------


## Drex

http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

Romney chat flipping out :P

----------


## sailingaway

> Is there any lighting in the parking lot for when it gets dark?


probably but people can turn the lights on on their cars, a couple at a time.  This shouldn't take all that long since there is little disagreement.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> lulz guess the got the pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/qyb81j.jpg


Who's sending in the porta-potties??

----------


## PatriotOne

> Little Caesars is the last pizza I'd wish on them to be honest.  I'll look.


No kidding.  Haven't they suffered enough today?

----------


## tod evans

Huray for the young lady putting out the stream!

Just heard her say she's 14 years old.

----------


## rich34

So do we have any delegates?  Or does the Romnet/establishment slate have them?  This is very confusing..

----------


## Britannia

> The local media has finally arrived there.
> They have helicopters circling and cameras on the ground!


This is going to be a BIG story and a _major_ embarassment for Mr. Romney and the people who tried to cheat on his behalf.

----------


## Barrex

> This is going to be a BIG story and a _major_ embarassment for Mr. Romney and the people who tried to cheat on his behalf.


I bet you 10.000 bucks it will not.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> This is going to be a BIG story and a _major_ embarassment for Mr. Romney and the people who tried to cheat on his behalf.


What makes you think they won't get away with it? What makes anyone think they'll recognize whatever is going on outside?

----------


## Agorism

The Nevada GOP was extremely corrupt in 2008, but they cleaned it up this time.

Perhaps this will just help the dirty Oklahoma GOP to clean up prior to 2016 if Rand runs.

----------


## Liberty1789

I just cannot believe my eyes...

----------


## No1butPaul

> http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> Romney chat flipping out :P


I'm too ascared to go there ... yuk!

----------


## RonRules

> http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> Romney chat flipping out :P


Most users EVER on their chat!  374 users.  That's less than 1/10th of RPF.

----------


## AGRP

Is there a video of the beating of a Ron Paul supporter floating around somewhere?

----------


## Texan4Life

somone should tell the local news that the pizza cam from the 1500 ppl watching the live stream

----------


## sailingaway

> ABSOLUTELY FRONT PAGE!!!!!!! *WE LOVE OK DELEGETZ*


and that is the title. I'll put it on the front page and explain later.....

----------


## rich34

> This is going to be a BIG story and a _major_ embarassment for Mr. Romney and the people who tried to cheat on his behalf.


How did they cheat?  Wth is happening out there?

----------


## Drex

We're witnessing the revolution! It's being televised!

----------


## sailingaway

> The Nevada GOP was extremely corrupt in 2008, but they cleaned it up this time.
> 
> Perhaps this will just help the dirty Oklahoma GOP to clean up prior to 2016 if Rand runs.


It was US this time.

----------


## PatriotOne

> feed the news crew. A well fed news crew is a friendly news crew....


Hope they save some to distract the cops in case they show up too!

----------


## kathy88

Posted twice and got banned. And I wasn't even rude yet.

----------


## kathy88

> We're witnessing the revolution! It's being televised!


+REP!

----------


## freedomordeath

they calling for a phone bomb, they need lots of poeple to call local media.

----------


## thechitowncubs

> posted twice and already got banned. wasn't even rude


Don't $#@! with the romtards

----------


## No1butPaul

> We're witnessing the revolution! It's being televised!


I LOVE IT -- 

THE REVOLUTION IS NOW BEING TELEVISED!

----------


## Kirdneh

> We're witnessing the revolution! It's being televised!


It says: *The Revolution won't be televised. No it will be USTREAMed !* 
Exciting and big respect for these delegates out there on the parking lot.

----------


## brendan.orourke

Could somebody give some bullet points for what's happened today so far? For those of us just coming in. Thanks!

----------


## RDM

What is the RED DIRT REPORT? They keep asking people to contact them and report.

----------


## Texan4Life



----------


## Agorism

From DP comments..



> None of what is happening should have happened.
> 
> Right off the bat - elect a Ron Paul Delegate Chair.
> 
> Right off the bat - get 1 or 2 Parliamentarians at the Podium to help the Chairman.

----------


## RDM

> What is the RED DIRT REPORT? They keep asking people to contact them and report.


They say ask for Andrew Griffin.

----------


## freedomordeath

PHONE BOMB LOCAL MEDIA.... I know its probably pointless, but they calling for it from the floor.

----------


## sailingaway

Stop Sen. Nelson! ‏ @StopSenNelson
#OKGOP Votes are being cast for delegate slates to the national convention. Slate A (favoring @RonPaul ) is winning handily.
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite

----------


## Drex

Oklahomans there were saying to contact ' The Red Dirt Report ' and call Andrew Griffion and tell him what's going on

http://www.reddirtreport.com/ContactUs.aspx

----------


## Oddone

Nothing like this will happen in Texas. Can you imagine a 8k+ convention going into all out chaos?

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

Yes, the delegates on the floor are asking us to contact any media near Norman Oklahoma, tell them to get out there for the story.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Posted twice and got banned. And I wasn't even rude yet.


banned troll +rep

----------


## neverseen

> Nothing like this will happen in Texas. Can you imagine a 8k+ convention going into all out chaos?


And everyone has a 6 shooter.  woohoo

----------


## Texan4Life

> Could somebody give some bullet points for what's happened today so far? For those of us just coming in. Thanks!


- convention started off in hotel
- supposedly a mitt supporter punched a rp supporter
- light were turned off
- ppl went outside and continued conv.
- 1500 ppl watching stream started a pizza bomb

----------


## Ranger29860

> Could somebody give some bullet points for what's happened today so far? For those of us just coming in. Thanks!


*credintial report not acccepted

*motion to adopt rules made invalid by t his 

*romney slate was only one voted 

* national chariman was voted on 

*paul voter punched by romney supporter riot nearly broke out

* motion to adjourn was made and not passed by 2/3rds

*chair ignored division calls and closed convention illgally

*convention moved outside

* since credentials were never voted on rules and another business after that were invalid

*credintials certified with 400 (roughly) delegates allowing for a quorom

*paul slate added and voted on 

* and here we are

----------


## Drex

OMG Romney guy punched a RP guy? D

----------


## Texan4Life

stream @ http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## Jarg

are we winning?

----------


## Ranger29860

> OMG Romney guy punched a RP guy? D


yeah cant wait to see the replay of it. It came REALLY close to having a seriouse problem inside that room

----------


## Barrex

LOL:




> @*Charlie_Missy* @*jonflombee* Did you know that "Mitt" means "lacking pizza" in Farsi? *#**OKGOP*

----------


## PursuePeace

Thanks Texan4Life and Ranger29860!

----------


## Oddone

..

----------


## thechitowncubs

> LOL:


that was so funny in the mitt central i bet they were poopin themselves

----------


## Carlybee

Someone should probably tell them to stop ordering pizzas now

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> are we winning?


Will they even accept whatever came after?

----------


## brendan.orourke

> *credintial report not acccepted
> 
> *motion to adopt rules made invalid by t his 
> 
> *romney slate was only one voted 
> 
> * national chariman was voted on 
> 
> *paul voter punched by romney supporter riot nearly broke out
> ...


revolutionnnn!!!

----------


## No1butPaul

"Thanks for the Pizza Guys"  --- THAT IS AWESOME!!!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> "Thanks for the Pizza Guys"  --- THAT IS AWESOME!!!


Yea, but they are giving DP all the credit...

----------


## JJ2

I hope every state is planning for these parking lot conventions.

----------


## Ranger29860

I think I need to write a thank you letter to the management at that hotel for being so open to having nearly 400 people hanging out in their parking lot!

----------


## shane77m

So many Ron Paul shirts.

----------


## Drex

Ordering pizzas for people this is what it's all about guys. HERMAN CAIN AINT GOT NOTHIN' ON US!

----------


## RDM

Edit

----------


## thechitowncubs

everyone go dance with the high schoolers after the win!

Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger!!!! I'm sure kelly is being played at  the prom

----------


## No1butPaul

Bet the Romney guys wanted to take some scissors to the RP supporter with the blonde hair swept over his eye ... maybe that's who they punched.  Bullies.

----------


## Inkblots

Ha ha, no one can say Ron Paul supporters don't get things done.  Pizza bomb, indeed!

----------


## sailingaway

> that was so funny in the mitt central i bet they were poopin themselves


they were more polite than our guys were.  Leave them alone.

I don't actually mind that they have their site set to turn 'Ron Paul' into Captain America....

----------


## Ranger29860

> The world is watching the Revolution.


The world knows whats at stake here.

----------


## PatriotOne

John Yowan‏@Yowan

Red Dirt Report is on their way! #OKGOP #RonPaul (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)

----------


## Texan4Life

> "Thanks for the Pizza Guys"  --- THAT IS AWESOME!!!


+1

----------


## kathy88

This has been going on for 10 hours and 45 minutes. Time flies. I have a problem I think... I need Ron Paul Anonymous.

----------


## sailingaway

> The world knows whats at stake here.


that is so cool!

----------


## kathy88

[QUOTE=Texan4Life;4419529]

That's AWWESOME! Bet that was one of our guys.

----------


## RonRules

696/4 for conservative slate.

I guess they have 700 voters.

----------


## PatriotOne

4 people voted for executive slate.  4 Romney supporters in parking lot?

----------


## kathy88

Did anyone hear that lady answer her phone a little while ago and say, "can't talk, I'm at a rump convention right now..." lmao

----------


## Oddone

> 4 people voted for executive slate.  4 Romney supporters in parking lot?


They must have decided they would take part in the "legal" convention process.

----------


## Ranger29860

> 4 people voted for executive slate.  4 Romney supporters in parking lot?


2 person did but the votes are weighted so it came out as four.... someone jsut being an ass :P

----------


## Badger Paul

Prepared for some trench warfare Mitt? We've got half a country to go before it's all over with.

----------


## PatriotOne

> 696/4 for conservative slate.
> 
> I guess they have 700 voters.


I didn't hear the first part of the vote.  Was that really what they said?

----------


## Inkblots

> I didn't hear the first part of the vote.  Was that really what they said?


Yes, those were the announced totals.

----------


## PatriotOne

> 2 person did but the votes are weighted so it came out as four.... someone jsut being an ass :P


Thnks.  God these things are complicated.

----------


## cevans93

Does this mean we win all 25 at-large delegates in OK? That would mean we win Oklahoma!

----------


## PaulSoHard

Clean SWEEP

----------


## Ranger29860

> Does this mean we win all 25 at-large delegates in OK? That would mean we win Oklahoma!


we didn't win OK WE CRUSHED IT

----------


## samsung1

Rom Paul wins Oklamhoma!!!

----------


## shane77m

"More pizza available" LOL

----------


## Ranger29860

I think that shouldb e our new motto 
"Freedom then Pizza!"

----------


## michael6186

So where do we go from here? Who determines if this outdoor convention actually counts?

----------


## shane77m

> I think that shouldb e our new motto 
> "Freedom then Pizza!"


Need a pizza chain to come up with "freedom pizza".

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Yea, but they are giving DP all the credit...


I know that sucks...

----------


## KMX

Great work on pizza! We are going down in history!

----------


## Occam's Banana

RON PAUL!! RON PAUL!! RON PAUL!!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

This thread has 17,700 views! I think it's safe to assume that we have outsiders keeping tabs. Hi lurkers!!


Awesome delegate chant and crowd panning!!!!!!

----------


## Maximus

WOW this is so awesome!

----------


## dancjm



----------


## Carlybee

Dang I guess they didn't like my pizza comment in the Romney chatroom...got banned after one comment.

----------


## No1butPaul

Sailing ... hope you add that to the front page headline - OK NOT FOR SALE!

----------


## sailingaway

sounds like we got most of the delegates.

So, serious question.  I don't know much about lolcats.  Should it really be spelled 'DELEGETZ' on the front page? It doesn't quite look right....

----------


## shane77m

I am glad I caught this stream. EPIC

----------


## KMX

FOLLOW THE RULES!

----------


## sailingaway

> Sailing ... hope you add that to the front page headline - OK NOT FOR SALE!


I missed what that refers to, I was having DELEGETZ spelling issues...

----------


## XTreat

Ok I am crying again. Damn these people.

----------


## KMX

> I am glad I caught this stream. EPIC


SO EPIC!

----------


## Ranger29860

Thats awsome that someone went and bought that when everyone went outside!

----------


## Inkblots

Follow the rules indeed.  That's all we are asking, that our leaders follow the rules, whether those be the parliamentary rules of order under which a convention was convened, or the Constitution for the Federal government.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Epic rump convention is epic.

----------


## shane77m

> This thread has 17,700 views! I think it's safe to assume that we have outsiders keeping tabs. Hi lurkers!!
> 
> 
> Awesome delegate chant and crowd panning!!!!!!


Freedom is popular.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Ok I am crying again. Damn these people.


VERY MOVING!!! 

We need an Amazing Grassroots video of what happened today which will include that crowd panning and chanting!!!

----------


## Bronies-4-Paul

I love politics. Instead of beating us fairly Rmoney's people decide to cheat and allow us to win fairly.

----------


## KMX

Amazing.....suppose to get my wife from work.....I dont want to leave...

----------


## Drex



----------


## kathy88

#winning

----------


## Texan4Life

http://i47.tinypic.com/11jvozp.png


http://i49.tinypic.com/195y0p.jpg

----------


## happyphilter

Is this rump convention legit?

----------


## michael6186

Any clue who is going to decide if this outdoor convention actually counts?

----------


## kathy88

> Amazing.....suppose to get my wife from work.....I dont want to leave...


Dude, I'm a chick and I think she's hot. Go get her.

----------


## Texan4Life

http://i47.tinypic.com/11jvozp.png


http://i49.tinypic.com/195y0p.jpg

----------


## Inkblots

> Amazing.....suppose to get my wife from work.....I dont want to leave...


Trust me, my friend, wives take precedent over livestreams.

----------


## sailingaway

> Is this rump convention legit?


absolutely

----------


## sailingaway

> Trust me, my friend, wives take precedent over livestreams.


particularly one who already moved her wedding date so you could caucus

----------


## Oddone

> Is this rump convention legit?


Yes, fully within the rules. The chairman did not adjourn the meeting with a vote. So they moved the conevntion and have followed the rules to a T.

----------


## Inkblots

> Is this rump convention legit?


Yes, it was duly convened under the rules announced in the Call to Convention, and has a quorum of voting delegates.  It is completely valid.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Any clue who is going to decide if this outdoor convention actually counts?


Along as they follow the rules it is. The state GOP would have to break ALL there rules discount it. then RNC would not seat them

----------


## michael6186

> absolutely


According to who? Who decides if this actually counts?

----------


## sailingaway

> Yes, it was duly convened under the rules announced in the Call to Convention, and has a quorum of voting delegates.  It is completely valid.


and fully video taped.

----------


## happyphilter

> Yes, it was duly convened under the rules announced in the Call to Convention, and has a quorum of voting delegates.  It is completely valid.


Thanks! That really is my only concern. It's great we have video evidence to back everything up.

----------


## sailingaway

not to mention media is covering it as well.

----------


## politics

Thanks for let us all watch this. Great job.

----------


## Ranger29860

> and fully video taped.


That is the most important part of it all DOCUMENTATION. It helps that we got news coverage too

----------


## Inkblots

> and fully video taped.


That's right, we have video evidence all rules were properly followed.  The OKGOP won't be able to dispute that, because we can show the recording to the RNC.

----------


## sailingaway

> Thanks! That really is my only concern. It's great we have video evidence to back everything up.


I am sure they will challenge it.  They are challenging Maine too, but it doesn't mean it wasn't valid, and they look silly.

----------


## sailingaway

> That's right, we have video evidence all rules were properly followed.  The OKGOP won't be able to dispute that, because we can show the recording to the RNC.


and to the media

----------


## michael6186

I just don't understand why the establishment types would allow this to happen if they had the majority, which it seemed like they clearly had earlier in the day. Why didn't they just follow the rules and win in a legitimate fashion?

----------


## No1butPaul

> I missed what that refers to, I was having DELEGETZ spelling issues...


They were chanting that in the parking lot, "Not for Sale," "Not for Sale" ...

----------


## sailingaway

It was never clear they had a majority because the counts were all off and roll call was refused.  And then hundreds of people voted more than were credentialled. You are right that if they DID have the majority truthfully, this would have been a strange way to handle it.

----------


## kathy88

> I just don't understand why the establishment types would allow this to happen if they had the majority, which it seemed like they clearly had earlier in the day. Why didn't they just follow the rules and win in a legitimate fashion?


I'm still not sure they had the majority. The vote for committeeman was 500 votes off. I assume they fudged the other votes as well.

----------


## Occam's Banana

US: livestreams, epic broomstick guys, pizza bombs, cool chants, etc., etc. 
THEM: ummmmmm, er, ummm ....  OOH! OOH! I know ... light-turner-offers!

----------


## robertwerden

http://reason.com/ron-paul-revolutio...onvention-chao

----------


## Ranger29860

> I just don't understand why the establishment types would allow this to happen if they had the majority, which it seemed like they clearly had earlier in the day. Why didn't they just follow the rules and win in a legitimate fashion?


Because there is a sneaking suspiscion that they didn't have it. That national chairman vote was way to close to make the previouse votes legit. From a 300 person diffrence to only 70? Not to mention the incident with the punch they most likely wanted to get the hell out before a riot started.  They broke the rules from the get go and they know it.

----------


## Carlybee

> I just don't understand why the establishment types would allow this to happen if they had the majority, which it seemed like they clearly had earlier in the day. Why didn't they just follow the rules and win in a legitimate fashion?


I'm sure they decided ahead of time they would just ramrod the convention and lock the RP supporters out. Stupidity?

----------


## gte811i

> I just don't understand why the establishment types would allow this to happen if they had the majority, which it seemed like they clearly had earlier in the day. Why didn't they just follow the rules and win in a legitimate fashion?


That's a really good question.  They did something very similar at our CD, if they had just let everyone have their voice it would have gone well.  They just didn't want anybody to voice any opposition and rammed it through.

----------


## Inkblots

> I just don't understand why the establishment types would allow this to happen if they had the majority, which it seemed like they clearly had earlier in the day. Why didn't they just follow the rules and win in a legitimate fashion?


Terror of the will and persuasive power of a free people?  Unwillingness to gamble on losing control of the convention?  An accountability-free Party culture and mentality they can do whatever they like?

----------


## Texan4Life

So where did the romney and santorum ppl go before they moved outside? got pissed and left?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

I sooooooo cant wait to see Ben Swann's Reality Check on Oklahoma.........

----------


## SwooshOU

Who is the guy speaking?  Is he a Paul supporter?  Does this bode well for the future of the OK GOP platform?  Like, are the leaders in the OK GOP Paul guys now?

----------


## Carlybee

@Texan4Life : I know at least 4 of them stayed because the Romney slate got 4 votes....at least one Santorum supporter voted for the RP slate  (they said she voted for RP for her grandchildren).

----------


## sailingaway

> Because there is a sneaking suspiscion that they didn't have it. That national chairman vote was way to close to make the previouse votes legit. From a 300 person diffrence to only 70? Not to mention the incident with the punch they most likely wanted to get the hell out before a riot started.  They broke the rules from the get go and they know it.


and it turned out hundreds more voted than had been credentialled when the votes were tallied.

----------


## RonRules

meme filter ‏ @memefilter
#azgop #okgop wow - I got *banned* from the #mittromney chatroom after ONE sentence:* "hi folks, how goes the good fight?"* #insane

----------


## Carlybee

> meme filter ‏ @memefilter
> #azgop #okgop wow - I got *banned* from the #mittromney chatroom after ONE sentence:* "hi folks, how goes the good fight?"* #insane



I got banned after saying "Don't be mad, there's enough pizza for everybody."

----------


## Aratus

mittcentral did have mass bannings about an hour or two ago

----------


## Ranger29860

> and it turned out hundreds more voted than had been credentialled when the votes were tallied.


I'm not convinced that, that was anything but the weighted votes system being used. The actuall number of physical delegates could have been 1307 but due to weighting some CD they came out 400 extra

----------


## lib3rtarian

Couple of questions - 

1) Where are the Romney/Santorum folks? Are they inside the convention center?
2) What if they are having another convention as our folks are holding ours, and then call theirs the legit one?
3) What is to stop an RNC empty suit from flying down and saying that the parking lot convention is not valid?

----------


## Aratus

i was in earlier today and then came back to see how things were going
they had a lull and then oklahoma warmed up and went volatile. they are
worried that an unruly tampa convention will hand BHO term number two.

----------


## Bronies-4-Paul

Congratulations Oklahoma.

----------


## eleganz

> Yes, the delegates on the floor are asking us to contact any media near Norman Oklahoma, tell them to get out there for the story.


Do they still want us to do this?  I did the search, I'm about to call mondotimes?

----------


## kathy88

> mittcentral did have mass bannings about an hour or two ago


When they had more than 16 users they knew something was up.

----------


## Aratus

i saw mittstercentral react to the way the caucus was going

----------


## Inkblots

> Congratulations Oklahoma.


Brohoof. /)(\

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> mittcentral did have mass bannings about an hour or two ago


SOPA Supporters.....

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Just tuned in for the day, hopefully someone can make a synopsis thread so us tardy folk can get the scoop.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Couple of questions - 
> 
> 1) Where are the Romney/Santorum folks? Are they inside the convention center?
> 2) What if they are having another convention as our folks are holding ours, and then call theirs the legit one?
> 3) What is to stop an RNC empty suit from flying down and saying that the parking lot convention is not valid?



1.Home
2. They are not  since you can not change locations without a certain amount of days leway to inform people of the location
3. Everyting from full video recording to TV crews being there reporting. If they still try ot invalidate they will have to breakk all THERE rules which would invalidate the entire state at the RNC........In Short: they won't

----------


## Oddone

I hope someone is recording who is making each motion and who seconded each motion.

----------


## sailingaway

> Couple of questions - 
> 
> 1) Where are the Romney/Santorum folks? Are they inside the convention center?
> 2) What if they are having another convention as our folks are holding ours, and then call theirs the legit one?
> 3) What is to stop an RNC empty suit from flying down and saying that the parking lot convention is not valid?


Of course they are going to say it is not valid, just as they did in Maine. We have video, and will need to present our case to media.

I wonder about 'another convention' too, but our guys tried to include everyone and if they didn't seems to me theirs is invalid.  We have media on site, worst comes to worst this is not going to be a day the OK GOP establishment is proud of, and they will have explaining to do why this many delegates were shut out if they did that.  But I think they didn't and plan to reconvene later as with NV GOP 08, not realizing that there we didn't have our act together to CONTINUE the convention so a new one needed to be called.  Here it didn't.  And it remained on location where the call was set, etc etc.

----------


## kathy88

If Mitt had one shred of decency in him he would step down in light of the blatant illegality and cheating that has gone on this primary season.

----------


## Inkblots

> Couple of questions - 
> 
> 1) Where are the Romney/Santorum folks? Are they inside the convention center?
> 2) What if they are having another convention as our folks are holding ours, and then call theirs the legit one?
> 3) What is to stop an RNC empty suit from flying down and saying that the parking lot convention is not valid?


1) Most of them left after they unsuccessfully attempted to adjourn the convention.  They failed to demonstrate the [EDIT: majority] necessary for adjournment, so the convention was able to continue as a quorum of delegates stayed behind.
2) There is no other convention.  The so-called "rump" convention is the valid convention, conducted under the rules of the Call to Convention and with a valid quorum.  
3) All this was taped, so there is indisputable evidence on this point.  RNC won't be able to invalidate it.

----------


## sailingaway

Certain Quirk ‏ @certainquirk
@WMassRepub It might be funny if they didn't know the rules, but they do, and the OK GOP now belongs to Ron Paul. #okgop #nvgop r3VOLution

----------


## sailingaway

Stop Sen. Nelson! ‏ @StopSenNelson
#OKGOP According to the lot convention, the @RonPaul "conservative values" slate carries. At least 34/43 delegates are Paul supporters.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> This thread has 17,700 views! I think it's safe to assume that we have outsiders keeping tabs. Hi lurkers!!!


we have jumped to 22K from 17.7K in past 30 minutes or so. I've never seen a thread with so many views in one day. I think we are being CISPA'ed and NSA'ed HARD!!!!

----------


## Inkblots

> 2. They are not  since you can not change locations without a certain amount of days leway to inform people of the location


This is the key point.  An alternate convention CANNOT be held anywhere else.  The convention we are watching is the one and only valid convention.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Does anyone know the name of the man chairing the assembly?

----------


## bluesc

> Stop Sen. Nelson! ‏ @StopSenNelson
> #OKGOP According to the lot convention, the @RonPaul "conservative values" slate carries. At least 34/43 delegates are Paul supporters.


$#@! yeah!

----------


## TER

> we have jumped to 22K from 17.7K in past 30 minutes or so. I've never seen a thread with so many views in one day. I think we are being CISPA'ed and NSA'ed HARD!!!!


Nah, probably 3 kids in a basement spamming the internetz.

----------


## sailingaway

> we have jumped to 22K from 17.7K in past 30 minutes or so. I've never seen a thread with so many views in one day. I think we are being CISPA'ed and NSA'ed HARD!!!!


one of the many flaws of those bills is they can't screen all the data they have.  Let them have fun going through this one.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> we have jumped to 22K from 17.7K in past 30 minutes or so. I've never seen a thread with so many views in one day. I think we are being CISPA'ed and NSA'ed HARD!!!!


Hi everyone! Hi Romney. Hi GOP establishment. Hi other Lurkers!

----------


## gte811i

Look folks, let's make one thing clear.

It only requires a *majority* to adjourn. (unless there is some rule in the OK State GOP rules book---which I highly doubt).

Anyone who claims it requires 2/3rds really undermines their credibility.


That said, I still think they improperly adjourned b/c the vote was close and it was not counted, so it is really debatable as to whether the majority actually voted to adjourn.

----------


## bluesc

Hold on, hold on.. I have a video that applies to all the recent results...




Yep.

----------


## Carlybee

These people know what they are doing.  Everything is proceeding in an orderly manner.  They have a parliamentarian and they are consulting him.

----------


## Kirdneh

> At least 34/43 delegates are Paul supporters.


How? Wasn't it 25 at-large at stake here ?

----------


## TER

> Hold on, hold on.. I have a video that applies to all the recent results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.


Lol, I was gonna post this but it's a pain in the butt doing it on an ipad

----------


## Drex

http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled

uh oh

----------


## Paulistinian

So we won OK??

----------


## Lucille

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


:::shakes fist:::

----------


## Inkblots

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNN! >(

I literally haven't been rickrolled in years.  Sigh.

----------


## sailingaway

> How? Wasn't it 25 at-large at stake here ?


we already had some from some CDs

----------


## Barrex

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


Crap.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Look folks, let's make one thing clear.
> 
> It only requires a *majority* to adjourn. (unless there is some rule in the OK State GOP rules book---which I highly doubt).
> 
> Anyone who claims it requires 2/3rds really undermines their credibility.
> 
> 
> That said, I still think they improperly adjourned b/c the vote was close and it was not counted, so it is really debatable as to whether the majority actually voted to adjourn.


the adjournment is irrelivent. delegates were never voted on the certify. so NO BUISNESS was allowed to continue but did.

----------


## Kirdneh

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled


ricknroll! yeah!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


damn u!

----------


## lib3rtarian

> 1.Home
> 2. They are not  since you can not change locations without a certain amount of days leway to inform people of the location
> 3. Everyting from full video recording to TV crews being there reporting. If they still try ot invalidate they will have to breakk all THERE rules which would invalidate the entire state at the RNC........In Short: they won't





> 1) Most of them left after they unsuccessfully attempted to adjourn the convention.  They failed to achieve the 2/3 supermajority necessary for adjournment, so the convention was able to continue as a quorum of delegates stayed behind.
> 2) There is no other convention.  The so-called "rump" convention is the valid convention, conducted under the rules of the Call to Convention and with a valid quorum.  
> 3) All this was taped, so there is indisputable evidence on this point.  RNC won't be able to invalidate it.





> This is the key point.  An alternate convention CANNOT be held anywhere else.  The convention we are watching is the one and only valid convention.


About the location, you guys say that the convention cannot be held in an alternate location without prior notice to the delegates. Isn't the parking lot an alternate location? How is it not? Couldn't RNC claim that this was an "alternate location"?

Is "rump" convention a legit term?

I am playing the Devil's Advocate here, because I want our case to be solid in this, seeing as how fubar this whole thing got. I expect this to be hotly contested by the Romney camp, RNC and OK GOP.

----------


## Ranger29860

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


well played

----------


## sailingaway

> These people know what they are doing.  Everything is proceeding in an orderly manner.  They have a parliamentarian and they are consulting him.


this

----------


## Ranger29860

> About the location, you guys say that the convention cannot be held in an alternate location without prior notice to the delegates. Isn't the parking lot an alternate location? How is it not? Couldn't RNC claim that this was an "alternate location"?
> 
> Is "rump" convention a legit term?
> 
> I am playing the Devil's Advocate here, because I want our case to be solid in this, seeing as how fubar this whole thing got. I expect this to be hotly contested by the Romney camp, RNC and OK GOP.


the adress is the same.

----------


## brushfire

> KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNN! >(
> 
> I literally haven't been rickrolled in years.  Sigh.

----------


## bluesc

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


Not cool! I have fell for that more times on the forums in the last couple of days than I have in my entire internet life previously.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


NOOOoOOO!

----------


## CrissyNY

I have been following this thread/stream all day

I think it is finally time to open a bottle of wine

----------


## Bilgefisher

> 1) Most of them left after they unsuccessfully attempted to adjourn the convention.  They failed to demonstrate the [EDIT: majority] necessary for adjournment, so the convention was able to continue as a quorum of delegates stayed behind.
> 2) There is no other convention.  The so-called "rump" convention is the valid convention, conducted under the rules of the Call to Convention and with a valid quorum.  
> 3) All this was taped, so there is indisputable evidence on this point.  RNC won't be able to invalidate it.


Suppose they do.  What recourse do we have?  I mean we know the RNC is following many of their own rules, why would they even acknowledge the parking lot convention?

----------


## kill the banks

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


now cut that out lol

----------


## Inkblots

> About the location, you guys say that the convention cannot be held in an alternate location without prior notice to the delegates. Isn't the parking lot an alternate location? How is it not? Couldn't RNC claim that this was an "alternate location"?
> 
> Is "rump" convention a legit term?
> 
> I am playing the Devil's Advocate here, because I want our case to be solid in this, seeing as how fubar this whole thing got. I expect this to be hotly contested by the Romney camp, RNC and OK GOP.


I'd have to find a copy of the Call to Convention, but if it's like that of a previous state convention I attended, the call specifies an address.  This convention is still at that address, so no, they can't claim it is at an alternate location.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> we have jumped to 22K from 17.7K in past 30 minutes or so. I've never seen a thread with so many views in one day. I think we are being CISPA'ed and NSA'ed HARD!!!!


Point of information: Do page refreshes count as a new views?

----------


## TER

> Point of information: Do page refreshes count as a new views?


Out of order!!  Turn off the lights!!!

----------


## TER

> Point of information: Do page refreshes count as a new views?


Everyone leave, this meeting is adjourned.  No pizza for anyone!

----------


## Ranger29860

> I'd have to find a copy of the Call to Convention, but if it's like that of a previous state convention I attended, the call specifies an address.  This convention is still at that address, so no, they can't claim it is at an alternate location.


http://www.okgop.com/wp-content/uplo...chure_4-19.pdf

----------


## Javu

So are people fully of the belief that we are going to get these delegates.

If so, the people of OK are my heroes.

----------


## lasenorita

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


No chocolate chip cookies for you!  



Also, there are reports on Twitter that someone from the Netherlands bought pizza for the convention. The person from the Netherlands clarified and said they did *not* chip in. (Putting this on here in case it becomes an 'issue'.)

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Out of order!!  Turn off the lights!!!

----------


## ItsTime

Someone quick overview of what has happened. I was without internet all day, just got it back on.

----------


## shane77m

Dang I was Rickrolled.

By the way, what media agency is covering this?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Everyone leave, this meeting is adjourned.  No pizza for anyone!


all those in favor say aye: "silence" 
all those opposed say nay: "NAYYYYY!!!" 

The ayes have it. Meeting adjourned.

----------


## jay_dub

Quick question. Why did they attempt to adjourn the convention?

----------


## samsung1

Amazing! Ron Paul wins Oklahoma!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Someone quick overview of what has happened. I was without internet all day, just got it back on.


you missed an entire Revolution

----------


## speciallyblend

> So we won OK??


  summary anyone?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> So are people fully of the belief that we are going to get these delegates.
> 
> If so, the people of OK are my heroes.


They are anyway, no matter how this turns out. They're doing the right thing

----------


## JWZguy

Holy mackerel - there's a rumor that the guy who punched the RP supporter was Romney's son.

----------


## Bilgefisher

> They are anyway, no matter how this turns out. They're doing the right thing


Agreed 100%

----------


## Inkblots

> Someone quick overview of what has happened. I was without internet all day, just got it back on.


Here's an excellent recap from upthread (with some small edits):



> [EDIT: The convention started in the hotel itself]
> 
> *credintial report not acccepted
> 
> *motion to adopt rules made invalid by t his 
> 
> *romney slate was only one voted 
> 
> * national chariman was voted on 
> ...


Since then the Paul slate of alternate delegates was also elected.

----------


## DaninPA

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


Gaahh! You got me! LOL

----------


## speciallyblend

> Amazing! Ron Paul wins Oklahoma!


  and?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Holy mackerel - there's a rumor that the guy who punched the RP supporter was Romney's son.


umm if its the one they think spoke that was in AZ not OK

----------


## ItsTime

> Holy mackerel - there's a rumor that the guy who punched the RP supporter was Romney's son.


wow!

----------


## ItsTime

Who won AZ? Where is that thread?

----------


## MrGoose

No way dude (I wish though)


EDIT: response to the Romney son rumor. 
Forgot quote

----------


## bluesc

> Holy mackerel - there's a rumor that the guy who punched the RP supporter was Romney's son.


That would be awesome.

----------


## Thanehand

> About the location, you guys say that the convention cannot be held in an alternate location without prior notice to the delegates. Isn't the parking lot an alternate location? How is it not? Couldn't RNC claim that this was an "alternate location"?


 Someone at the podium announced moving into the parking lot over the loudspeakers before everyone had left the earlier "convention" that was adjourned without a majority vote.

----------


## bluesc

//

----------


## Bronies-4-Paul

> Holy mackerel - there's a rumor that the guy who punched the RP supporter was Romney's son.


Wow, I hope that's true. I'm sure the MSM would definitely pick up the OK convention story if that's the case.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Here's an excellent recap from upthread:
> 
> 
> Since then the Paul slate of alternate delegates was also elected.


sounds juicy so far and sounds like we legally took it over after the gop est panicked.

----------


## sailingaway

> No chocolate chip cookies for you!  
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there are reports on Twitter that someone from the Netherlands bought pizza for the convention. The person from the Netherlands clarified and said they did *not* chip in. (Putting this on here in case it becomes an 'issue'.)


there are American citizens all over the world.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Holy mackerel - there's a rumor that the guy who punched the RP supporter was Romney's son.


Even if that were true, the only coverage would be this:
http://www.usatoday.com/news/politic...6/1?csp=34news

----------


## sailingaway

> Holy mackerel - there's a rumor that the guy who punched the RP supporter was Romney's son.


I'm sure that isn't true.

----------


## ItsTime

> Here's an excellent recap from upthread (with some small edits):
> 
> 
> Since then the Paul slate of alternate delegates was also elected.


So we won the delegates?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Is this being held in Norman?  If it is, this pizza is great.  http://www.hideawaypizza.com/locations.php

----------


## Inkblots

> So we won the delegates?


All the statewide delegates, yes.

----------


## Inkblots

> Is this being held in Norman?


2012 OKLAHOMA REPUBLICAN STATE CONVENTION
May 11th-12th, 2012
Embassy Suites Hotel & Conference Center
2501 Conference Drive, Norman, OK

----------


## sailingaway

> Too bad. That needs to be tweeted. Everyone tweet !


NO

----------


## ItsTime

> All the statewide delegates, yes.


Which means?

----------


## speciallyblend

> All the statewide delegates, yes.


hmmm gonna be interesting to see the media try to spin this or black this out That itself will be entertainment.

----------


## kathy88

> Not cool! I have fell for that more times on the forums in the last couple of days than I have in my entire internet life previously.


*sigh* me too

----------


## shane77m

I am afraid to click on any links. Don't want to get Rickrolled again.

----------


## JWZguy

> I'm sure that isn't true.


I'm inclined to agree, probably just the people in this stream-chat trolling. Anyway, that's why they call it a rumor.

----------


## sailingaway

> Which means?


34 of I forget what. forty something.  that might include our CD delegates too though.

----------


## speciallyblend

> *sigh* me too


hehe, your rush to get info and passion of wanting the info and bam bam they get you

----------


## kathy88

> I'm sure that isn't true.


Wouldn't that just be perfect!

----------


## juvanya

> this just proves that come August the RNC is gonna be chaos !





> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


clever you




> this just proves that come August the RNC is gonna be chaos !


 yusss



> 34 of I forget what. forty something.  that might include our CD delegates too though.


We won 9/15 CD delegates and if we swept this, it would be 34/40. supposedly we had a super since january or so, but unconfirmed

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Holy mackerel - there's a rumor that the guy who punched the RP supporter was Romney's son.


Where did you hear that? 

By the way, did the police get involved? How is the Ron Paul person who got hit?

----------


## JJ2

> I'm sure that isn't true.


I think they're talking about the guy who got punched at the AZ state convention for trying to point out that Josh Romney was breaking the rules.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

And the Ustream girl - suriyafish is reportedly only 14yo. 

Simply. Amazing.

----------


## Inkblots

Taking up a collection to compensate the Embassy Suites for the use of their parking lot.  What a class act!  Good on you, OK supporters.

----------


## sailingaway

> I think they're talking about the guy who got punched at the AZ state convention for trying to point out that Josh Romney was breaking the rules.


one of our guys in _Arizona_ got punched by a Romney supporter too? Wow, they sure are violent.

----------


## BKom

Josh Romney couldn't have been the one to hit the RP supporter. As we have found, Romney's kids never fight, especially for their country. Little Princes, they are.

----------


## juvanya

Damn now I want a pizza

----------


## Inkblots

> one of our guys got punched by a Romney supporter there too? Wow, they sure are violent.


Well, they certainly do love war.  I suppose it's not so surprising.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Classy, they're taking up a collection of donations to give to the Embassy Suites for allowing the convention to go on on their property for all this time and also to clean up after themselves. Some dude yells out, "Make Ron proud!"

That's how we roll.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Josh Romney couldn't have been the one to hit the RP supporter. As we have found, Romney's kids never fight, especially for their country. Little Princes, they are.


unless the person is blond and ******y :P

----------


## No1butPaul

> Josh Romney couldn't have been the one to hit the RP supporter. As we have found, Romney's kids never fight, especially for their country. Little Princes, they are.


That's a great observation!  LMAO!

----------


## opinionatedfool

Did someone say police showed up? I thought I heard them say something about that in the live stream.

----------


## jay_dub

Going back and forth between here and Romney Chat with the convention stream playing in the background.

I'm lovin' it !!!!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Well, they certainly do love war.  I suppose it's not so surprising.


romney is a bully... and it seems that GOP likes bullies >.>. probably equate that as being strong and that romney would bully china.

----------


## Inkblots

Do you suppose this will make the late local news in OK?  It will be on in an hour, yes?

----------


## Inkblots

> Going back and forth between here and Romney Chat with the convention stream playing in the background.
> 
> I'm lovin' it !!!!


What are they saying on the Romney chat?

----------


## Oddone

From what I heared the Police came earlier and left because nothing was going on.

Note, as I am not there I can't confirm that. Only what I heared on the stream.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Do you suppose this will make the late local news in OK?  It will be on in an hour, yes?


Someone said earlier that one of the crews said there will be a report on local news at 10 pm their time.

----------


## CrissyNY

So awesome watching everyone outside in the dark, eating donated pizza, and just tenaciously doing their part for liberty

I really really wish I was there

----------


## JJ2

> one of our guys in _Arizona_ got punched by a Romney supporter too? Wow, they sure are violent.


OK, I found the source again. Here's where I read about it: http://www.twitlonger.com/show/hctm3r It doesn't actually say punched.

----------


## Bilgefisher

> Classy, they're taking up a collection of donations to give to the Embassy Suites for allowing the convention to go on on their property for all this time and also to clean up after themselves. Some dude yells out, "Make Ron proud!"
> 
> That's how we roll.


Agreed.  Acting with class sets a huge impression on others.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Going back and forth between here and Romney Chat with the convention stream playing in the background.
> 
> I'm lovin' it !!!!


Lol, same here... I which they wouldn't ban me from the Romney chat though. What they are saying is pretty entertaining though.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> What are they saying on the Romney chat?


http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

----------


## jay_dub

> What are they saying on the Romney chat?


Typical stuff...Paultards, we're all on drugs, they'll run Mitt in November anyway, this kills Rand politically. They are the 'adults' you know and we don't know what we're doing.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> And the Ustream girl - suriyafish is reportedly only 14yo. 
> 
> Simply. Amazing.


I'm pretty sure she's actually 18 or almost 18.  At one point she mentioned that she turned 18 too late to be part of the delegate process.

The 14yr old comment was misunderstood, I heard that as well, but it was referring to something else.

----------


## Inkblots

> http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/


Hm, not sure I want to click that link.  Don't want to infect my browser, after all.

----------


## bluesc

> Classy, they're taking up a collection of donations to give to the Embassy Suites for allowing the convention to go on on their property for all this time and also to clean up after themselves. Some dude yells out, "Make Ron proud!"
> 
> That's how we roll.


The Oklahoma GOP is doing that? If so, give me an email to send a thanks to.

----------


## Oddone

> The Oklahoma GOP is doing that? If so, give me an email to send a thanks to.


The Ron Paul supporters at the OK convention are doing it seperatly from the State Convention to say thank you to the Hotel.

----------


## mport1

> Hm, not sure I want to click that link.  Don't want to infect my browser, after all.


You really should.  Some hilarious stuff going on there.




> Paul supporters forget we can't go back to isolationism because our Internet is connected to everything even our water and electricity...Yep but if you want to smoke pot in the dark..you'll love Paul or Obama

----------


## opinionatedfool

> What are they saying on the Romney chat?


They just posted a link from Ron Paul Forums. They are definitely on here...

----------


## sailingaway

> You really should.  Some hilarious stuff going on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Paul supporters forget we can't go back to isolationism because our Internet is connected to everything even our water and electricity


oh, I can't breath!!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> They just posted a link from Ron Paul Forums. They are definitely on here...


Welcome to Ron Paul forums, Romney supporters.

----------


## mport1

> oh, I can't breath!!


Check out anything posted by "Don."  It is hilariously unbelievable.

----------


## ItsTime

Well if we are killing Rand Paul's career than Romney must be slaughtering the Republican Party.

----------


## sailingaway

> Welcome to Ron Paul forums, Romney supporters.


Yeah, welcome. Sorry some of our guys took over your place, but you can join us here.

----------


## Warmon

[QUOTE=Drex;4419747]http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled

RickRoll'd again....

Never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down...

----------


## parocks

Aye

----------


## NoOneButPaul

I don't think anything that happened today will be considered legitimate and they'll reschedule. 

I'd love to think we won all the delegates but I don't see them letting us win.

----------


## sailingaway

> I don't think anything that happened today will be considered legitimate and they'll reschedule. 
> 
> I'd love to think we won all the delegates but I don't see them letting us win.


lol!

They are challenging Maine.  They'll challenge this.  They are going to challenge everything, so what, we don't fight for delegates? WE stay inside  the rules THEY made. We tape it.  Let the media decide who is right.

----------


## KMX

How many delegates in OK did we get?

----------


## Carehn

Is this really happening???

----------


## angelatc

> *Ginny: They do not understand that the republican party is not a government branch. It is a private party. They act like some infringement of a rule is worthy of prison. Rules are made so that there isn't chaotic rule.*


Oh, the irony is strong in that one.

----------


## The Northbreather

> http://www.normanexaminer.com/2012/5-12/news/state-convention-to-be-rescheduled
> 
> uh oh


Dammit I've gone blind

----------


## sailingaway

> How many delegates in OK did we get?


34 including our CD delegates

----------


## DonovanJames

> Is this really happening???

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Check out anything posted by "Don."  It is hilariously unbelievable.


Someone over there (Don, maybe) was claiming RP would cut military & intelligence spending by one TRILLION dollars. (We really need a facepalm emoticon for things like this.)

----------


## rb3b3

WOW RON KILLS IT IN OK TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOMW TO ALL OF U IN OK!!! THAT  WAS AN OFFICIAl revolution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KMX

Wow , very nice!

----------


## sailingaway

Ron is going to cut actual spending by a trillion year one, without cutting social security, medicare, veterans benefits, and block granting welfare to the states funded at 2006 levels.  Generally, all other spending will be cut to 2006 levels and Ron will take out most of 5 departments with some necessary bits moved elsewhere.  Military would be cut 15%.  The budget balances in three years.

How big a risk to our security is our debt and economy?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> They just posted a link from Ron Paul Forums. They are definitely on here...


This one: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...n-party!-GTFIH

----------


## sailingaway

> This one: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...n-party!-GTFIH


Well, that's a nice one to share, too.

----------


## kathy88

Moving about the GOP funds against state party vote of no confidence.

----------


## The Northbreather

If the person shooting the video is a 14 year old girl as someone mentioned we need to broadcast that fact so the media will have another angle to cover.

*Upset At Oklahoma Convention Broadcasted By 14 Year Old Paul Fan*

----------


## Ranger29860

wow a vote of no confidence on the fact that Romney was getting funds from the OK state party

----------


## juvanya

Theyre not going in my count until I see a news report.

----------


## Oddone

> If the person shooting the video is a 14 year old girl as someone mentioned we need to broadcast that fact so the media will have another angle to cover.
> 
> *Upset At Oklahoma Convention Broadcasted By 14 Year Old Paul Fan*


She is 18 years old, turned 18 too late to become a delegate..

----------


## sailingaway

> If the person shooting the video is a 14 year old girl as someone mentioned we need to broadcast that fact so the media will have another angle to cover.
> 
> *Upset At Oklahoma Convention Broadcasted By 14 Year Old Paul Fan*


no, she's 18.

----------


## kathy88

Against rule 11 and also named state party rule about funds for Romney.

----------


## sailingaway

> Theyre not going in my count until I see a news report.


sure but it will be challenged just like Maine.  Romney likes attorneys.

----------


## sailingaway

> Against rule 11 and also named state party rule about funds for Romney.


Is the media getting all this?

----------


## kathy88

This is getting good.

----------


## kathy88

> She is 18 years old, turned 18 too late to become a delegate..


That's a good angle, too.

----------


## DonovanJames

> Is the media getting all this?


I hope they are.. I hope they understand what their role is when they know.

----------


## CrissyNY

At first I thought some of the people in Romney chat were trolling....

but it turns out they are serious

Roxanne: that's it Dave to agitate and disrupt..that is their only aim
05/12/12 09:27 PM
TheNorthShore: they have to find some place where there small numbers will be disruptive
05/12/12 09:27 PM
Chris: Iwant RP to run 3rd party now. Get these trouble makers out of my party.
05/12/12 09:27 PM
Roxanne: just like it is at the conventions
05/12/12 09:27 PM
will from nj: paultards are nazis that's why
05/12/12 09:27 PM
Roxanne: just like Mickey Mouse
05/12/12 09:27 PM
tinaofutah: Wow...I smell desperation ...that's when trolls come out from under the bridge...
05/12/12 09:27 PM
Don: I can understand the naivety of Captain America supporters..they are young and don't understand what would happen if we stopped protecting the world

----------


## Oddone

*Can we keep discussion about the Romney Chat OUT of this thread please!*

----------


## nyrgoal99

What happened today?  I was out all day?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> If the person shooting the video is a 14 year old girl as someone mentioned we need to broadcast that fact so the media will have another angle to cover.
> 
> *Upset At Oklahoma Convention Broadcasted By 14 Year Old Paul Fan*


I think she is 18

----------


## CrissyNY

> *Can we keep discussion about the Romney Chat OUT of this thread please!*


well sure, but you didn't have to yell

----------


## angelatc

> What happened today?  I was out all day?


So was I.  Read the damned thread and catch up.

----------


## kathy88

Did they vote on committeewoman? Or revote on committeeman?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> She is 18 years old, turned 18 too late to become a delegate..


I heard she has a full scholarship to the Ben Swann Academy of Journalism.

----------


## bluesc

> So was I.  Read the damned thread and catch up.


Chill, lady. Not everyone is a badass independent strong conservative woman.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> I think she is 18


YES.
Suriyah is 18.

I hope people stop spreading the misinformation that she is 14.
I could see that being insulting to her, and she has performed an epic task by supplying this video.

----------


## Oddone

> well sure, but you didn't have to yell


I do as poople keep doing it. This was also an issue in the Nevada thread.

----------


## angelatc

> *Dave in Colorado: Only idiots cannot see the differences between Obama and Mitt*


As far as I can see, it appears to be like the SCOTUS porn ruling.  They can't explain it, but they know it when they see it.

----------


## RDM

The people in OK raised $406 dollars in donations for the Embassy Suites. Cool.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Did they vote on committeewoman? Or revote on committeeman?


They redid EVERYTHING

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> Did they vote on committeewoman? Or revote on committeeman?


Yes that was done.

----------


## kathy88

This is how government is supposed to be run.

----------


## kathy88

> Yes that was done.


Did we vote in our guy, then? Duh. Probably stupid question.

----------


## tod evans

> YES.
> Suriyah is 18.
> 
> I hope people stop spreading the misinformation that she is 14.
> I could see that being insulting to her, and she has performed an epic task by supplying this video.


I'd like to apologize, to Suriyah....I posted that I heard her say she was 14 during the stream.....I've been wrong before and I'm sorry if I am now.

----------


## Inkblots

WELL DONE, OK!  I'm so proud of you guys.

----------


## kathy88

> I don't think anything that happened today will be considered legitimate and they'll reschedule. 
> 
> I'd love to think we won all the delegates but I don't see them letting us win.


Always a $#@!ing ray of sunshine, aren't you?

----------


## angelatc

I think Don must be one of us, trolling them.  Nobody can actually be that.....way, can they?

----------


## parocks

adjourned.  lots of screaming

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> I'd like to apologize, to Suriyah....I posted that I heard her say she was 14 during the stream.....I've been wrong before and I'm sorry if I am now.


I second

----------


## Ranger29860

GREAT JOB TO EVERYONE THERE!!!!!!!

----------


## jay_dub

DAMN...they're loud out in OK. I think I heard them out my window!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> I think Don must be one of us, trolling them.  Nobody can actually be that.....way, can they?


would you believe anyone running for President would support NDAA before you heard it?

----------


## Carehn

Is this really happening!!!

----------


## lakefx

Dear Mitt Romney Supporters.

Hi, I'm in my 30's, a Ron Paul supporter.  Conservative. Christian. a Father. 

I want my money to be worth something. And if they could speak for themselves, so would my children. Stop printing it, and taxing me and my children with inflation. End the fed.

I want my constitution back.  Romney will not defend it, Just like Bush and Obama have not.  (NDAA, Patriot Act, HR 437, CISPA/SOPA, Drones, Assination of Citizens, TSA, "Homeland Security")

I want our Nation to stop subverting freedoms in the name of security. 

Military adventurism is not a conservative ideal. Nor does it make us safe. Nor is Liberty something to sacrifice for security.



And finally, Your candidate, and Obama, and Bush are exactly what our founders warned us against.

*If ever the Time should come, when vain & aspiring Men shall possess the highest Seats in Government, our Country will stand in Need of its experienced Patriots to prevent its Ruin.* - Samuel Adams. 1780.

*But let it not be said that we did nothing. Let not those who love the power of the welfare/warfare state label the dissenters of authoritarianism as unpatriotic or uncaring. Patriotism is more closely linked to dissent than it is to conformity and a blind desire for safety and security. Understanding the magnificent rewards of a free society makes us unbashful in its promotion, fully realizing that maximum wealth is created and the greatest chance for peace comes from a society respectful of individual liberty.* - Ron Paul


Thank you.

----------


## bluesc

> I second


Motion is passed unanimously, etc, etc, parliamentarian gibberish, etc, etc.

RON PAUL 2012! WOOO!!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

Now to see the GOP $#@! themselves tommorow

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Bam!!

http://www.reddirtreport.com/Story.aspx/22278

----------


## CrissyNY

They've got a local news crew coming!!!

----------


## The Northbreather

Quick. To the arizona thread!

----------


## SwooshOU

Someone in the Ustream comments said that to continue in the parking lot they had to have 50%+1 and since there were only around 600 or so outside, that it would nullify everything that was done... ?

----------


## Barrex

"Not for sale" is goint to catch on...

----------


## angelatc

> would you believe anyone running for President would support NDAA before you heard it?


Good point! We have to give up liberty to protect our liberty - that makes perfect sense to them.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Someone in the Ustream comments said that to continue in the parking lot they had to have 50%+1 and since there were only around 600 or so outside, that it would nullify everything that was done... ?


The delegates were never voted on to be certified. So they could have had the bare minimum of 100 and still be a quorom. Not to mention quorom is in the rules which werer never adopted since certification never took place

----------


## lasenorita

> "Not for sale" is goint to catch on...



Yes! "Not for Sale!" — best slogan to come out of these conventions so far.

----------


## bluesc

> Someone in the Ustream comments said that to continue in the parking lot they had to have 50%+1 and since there were only around 600 or so outside, that it would nullify everything that was done... ?


It sure sounded like they had fun anyway..

Besides, it's party time for them now. Plenty of women, booze and food. Let them have their delegate status. They deserve it.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Yes! "Not for Sale!" — best slogan to come out of these conventions so far.


Nope!!!

Freedom then Pizza ..... is the best one ever dont deny it!

----------


## sailingaway

> Someone in the Ustream comments said that to continue in the parking lot they had to have 50%+1 and since there were only around 600 or so outside, that it would nullify everything that was done... ?


no, that was under the new rules they pretended were adopted today but they never even elected a permanent chair and it was all invalid. the preexisting rules apply.  100 people made quorum.

----------


## angelatc

> *bls in ILL: Veteran1 if you are still watching think about it...Israel can't deploy troops in a Muslim country or it is immediately a holy war, duh!*


As opposed to.... ?




> *bls in ILL: Israel is like Germany...they can't really deploy other than for self defense.*


By all means, keep talking.




> *bls in ILL: If Israel deployed troops to Iraq, things would only be worse for them and us!!*

----------


## sailingaway

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
Crowd is chanting "President Paul" to the LIVE news! #OKGOP #RonPaul (live at http://ustre.am/KsMn/1)
 View video
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
8m Rx For Liberty ‏ @RxForLiberty
#CH9 #OKGOP news finally on the scene. Watch live now:

----------


## parocks

off air, might be back

----------


## opinionatedfool

Lol, the people on the Romney chat are saying they are going to send a transcript of their chat to Reince Priebus and the RNC. With all the stuff they've been saying they'll just embarrass themselves.

----------


## sailingaway

I wonder if they will leave 'Captain America' in there?

----------


## Carehn

link to this romney chat please?.?.

----------


## bluesc

> link to this romney chat please?.?.


There is currently an overload of butthurt. Please wait until we return functionality to the Romney chat. Thank you for your patience.

----------


## Carehn

> There is currently an overload of butthurt. Please wait until we return functionality to the Romney chat. Thank you for your patience.


No $#@! uh?

----------


## parocks

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ronpaulorbust - arizona

----------


## lasenorita

On the local news NOW!!!: http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/

----------


## angelatc

> Lol, the people on the Romney chat are saying they are going to send a transcript of their chat to Reince Priebus and the RNC. With all the stuff they've been saying they'll just embarrass themselves.





> I wonder if they will leave 'Captain America' in there?





> link to this romney chat please?.?.


I am not trolling them, just reading.  It alternates between hysterical and scary.  http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
Apparently they have their software set so that "Ron Paul" is replaced by "Captain America."  I seriously had to stop all my son's Facebook friends from going over there and trying it out.  They think it's awesome.

----------


## CrissyNY

> On the local news NOW!!!: http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/


thank you!!!!

+rep!

----------


## brushfire

http://www.policymic.com/articles/82...ate-convention

----------


## Barrex

> I am not trolling them, just reading.  It alternates between hysterical and scary.  http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> Apparently they have their software set so that "Ron Paul" is replaced by "Captain America."  I seriously had to stop all my son's Facebook friends from going over there and trying it out.  They think it's awesome.


Can RPF do that too? Instead Mitt Flip-Flop? They started it (my favorite excuse)....

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> I wonder if they will leave 'Captain America' in there?


Captain America is badass. I guess Romney could be Lex Luther, except with hair.

----------


## sailingaway

> Captain America is badass. I guess Romney could be Lex Luther, except with hair.


I think it is cool.

----------


## angelatc

> *Chris: I think many demo's will come to Mitt's side.*


So, Ron Paul is a liberal, and we're all liberals by extension, because he draws from the Dem side of the aisle on civil liberties and foreign policy, but Mitt......well, he's just a helluva guy!

----------


## jay_dub

*will from nj: are the paultards gone?*

Obviously not, will from nj. There's more than a dozen folks in your little chat room.

Hey, they're getting traffic. So why are they complaining?

OK..honest..I'm done. It's a boring little site anyway. All the action is RIGHT HERE!!!!

----------


## Carlybee

> A lot of Paulbots will vote for Obama





> Yea, Mitt doesn't have to worry about these Paultards. He's the nominee already!!





> He's not a threat. His followers are insane, so guess maybe he is too


From the Mittroom

----------


## kathy88

I tried the username sillypubsmittisforlibs but they must track IPs cause I couldn't reregister not worth deleting cookies for

----------


## mport1

I love the reaction of the older women when they tell her that 1,200 people are watching the live stream, haha.

----------


## Thanehand

> On the local news NOW!!!: http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/


Doesn't work for me unfortunately.  Can anyone summarize what they said or post a YouTube?

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> http://www.policymic.com/articles/82...ate-convention


Great article. Tweeted:
https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...10043902943232

----------


## Carlybee

> I tried the username sillypubsmittisforlibs but they must track IPs cause I couldn't reregister not worth deleting cookies for


I may register from my phone...laptop ip banned...or maybe not lol

----------


## Warmon

> http://www.policymic.com/articles/82...ate-convention





> ...Over the past few weeks, Romney's campaign has suffered great losses in the face of a surging Paul campaign. The Romney campaign's aggressive reaction to Paul's recent success suggests the Texas Congressman is doing better than most in the media had initially realized. Republican delegates will meet August 27 in Tampa, Florida to choose a nominee.  If Romney's campaign cannot recover, it risks losing the Republican nomination.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> From the Mittroom


A lot of Paulbots will vote for Obama? I wouldn't go that far, but Romney will lose at least a couple of percentages because we wont vote for Romney or Obama.

----------


## Carlybee

> I thought I was plenty CLEAR....RP's gotta call it quits....Mitt is the nominee



These people are delusional

----------


## Okie RP fan

So, no need to update, I'm sure, but the convention was full of illegalities and irregularities that Paul delegates (and others) convened the convention outside in the parking lot to get the job done properly. 

I stayed for a little while but had to leave. Should be interesting to see where this leads... 

Oh, and all of us Paul supporters were practically spat upon all day. You should have heard the things that were being said to and about us.

----------


## JasonM

> These people are delusional


Let them be delusional. If they think Romney will win, they won't bother turning out as delegates until it's too late.

----------


## sailingaway

Alexei Marcoux ‏ @AlexeiM
B/c nothing says 'winner' like thuggery! RT @LaTashaGivens1 70 yo Romney supporter punches Paul supporter in head at #okgop convention.

----------


## sailingaway

> So, no need to update, I'm sure, but the convention was full of illegalities and irregularities that Paul delegates (and others) convened the convention outside in the parking lot to get the job done properly. 
> 
> I stayed for a little while but had to leave. Should be interesting to see where this leads... 
> 
> Oh, and all of us Paul supporters were practically spat upon all day. You should have heard the things that were being said to and about us.


thank you!!!

----------


## Oddone

I would love to hear some offical word from the campaign on how they feel about this. Will they help the OK Ron Paul supporters defend the rules they upheld?

----------


## angelatc

You know what the cool thing is?  A lot of these people know "Paulbots" personally whereas  4 years ago, they said we were just spammers on the internet.  Now, we're in their party and in their neighborhoods.  And apparently in their face.

Oh well. Nobody seriously expected them to step aside without a fuss, did they?

----------


## Carlybee

> So, no need to update, I'm sure, but the convention was full of illegalities and irregularities that Paul delegates (and others) convened the convention outside in the parking lot to get the job done properly. 
> 
> I stayed for a little while but had to leave. Should be interesting to see where this leads... 
> 
> Oh, and all of us Paul supporters were practically spat upon all day. You should have heard the things that were being said to and about us.



Do you know what the deal was with the RP supporter getting hit?  We keep hearing this and that about it.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Do you know what the deal was with the RP supporter getting hit?  We keep hearing this and that about it.


I was on the other side of the room. All I can tell you is that a fight broke out. 

I can tell you that this parking lot convention has already been received by the Rmoney delegates and the establishment. I know they are going to try and invalidate it anyway possible.

----------


## Carlybee

> I was on the other side of the room. All I can tell you is that a fight broke out.


ok thanks

----------


## sailingaway

On twitter someone said a 70 year old Romney supporter punched a Paul supporter in the head.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

that is best case scenario. the media might work for us. if people think romney is gonna win anyways... why show up and be a delegate or stay for overtime at the convention?

----------


## Titus

Can I get a summary? I have had the stomach flu the last couple days (still do) so I just know the OK convention is going on.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Can I get a summary? I have had the stomach flu the last couple days (still do) so I just know the OK convention is going on.


Basically, it went as follows: 

-Just as a side note: Paul supporters were mocked and ridiculed all day, warranted and unwarranted. They felt our presence and were irritated. 

-Our governor Mary Fallin, along with Tim Pawlenty stated that Mitt Romney is the official nominee. When we booed, we were then called Obama supporters by our own governor. 

-Chairman nominated himself (he didn't allow the time for someone to challenge him)

-There was one slate that was to be voted either up or down. It was the establishment slate that they had written up. They then allowed a motion to vote for competing slates, only to be voted down against the new Santorum/Romney faction. 

-The convention closed without CD 1 issues being resolved

-Paul delegates (and others) then took the convention and reopened it in the parking lot and took the majority of delegates. Whether this is legal or not, I do not know, it will be determined soon. It will be a bitter fight.

----------


## TER

*will from nj: are the paultards gone?*

No.  They are in the parking lot and winning all the delegates.

----------


## parocks

> Can RPF do that too? Instead Mitt Flip-Flop? They started it (my favorite excuse)....


Mitt Romney = Goldman Sachs

----------


## Barrex

> These people are delusional


A lie repeated thousand times becomes accepted as truth.

----------


## angelatc

> *will from nj: are the paultards gone?*
> 
> No.  They are in the parking lot and winning all the delegates.


SHouldn't that be a lolcat?

----------


## sailingaway

> SHouldn't that be a lolcat?


and someone needs to give me the proper lolcat spelling of delegates, it is on the front page and looks wrong as is.


(no offense, Kathy, it just doesn't look right, but I don't know lolcats)

----------


## lasenorita

> I love the reaction of the older women when they tell her that 1,200 people are watching the live stream, haha.





Why can't some older Mitt Romney supporters be more like them? Instead, Romney's supporters count among their numbers an older woman punching a younger woman's back/spine with her fist and saying, "it's your own damned fault." Add to that a 70-year-old man (who really should know better!) hitting another person on the head because things aren't going his way. If violence  physical, mental, and emotional  is the platform they're running on, they've already lost.

----------


## Oddone

EVERYONE! To the Arizona thread! THe AZGOP is attempting to not reveal any delegate votes and E-mail them to the RNC.

EDIT: Stream http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ronpaulorbust It just went offline but should be back.

----------


## angelatc

> *Ctidude: Captain America believes that we should build a wall around our country ..... Anyone who believes that is missing chromosomes*


LOL - I don't he meant to say what he said, because he's right.  Anybody who believes that is in Paul's platform is indeed missing chromosomes. Or an evolutionary step or two.  Their version of Ron Paul -  the open borders, immigration lovin' isolationist.  What a life!

----------


## Oddone

Someone deleted it? Yea, we knew this awhile back. It's all Grassroots.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

not revealing delegates? isnt that shady to the max?

----------


## bluesc

> Someone deleted it? Yea, we knew this awhile back. It's all Grassroots.


My comments keep getting deleted. SILENCE DISSIDENCE!

----------


## angelatc

> Why can't some older Mitt Romney supporters be more like them? Instead, Romney's supporters count among their numbers an older woman punching a younger woman's back/spine with her fist and saying, "it's your own damned fault." Add to that a 70-year-old man (who really should know better!) hitting another person on the head because things aren't going his way. If violence — physical, mental, and emotional — is the platform they're running on, they've already lost.


It's that socialist streak.  When they lose arguments, they name call.  When they lose elections, they get violent.

----------


## Dave39168

Haha, my first post at the Mitt Romney Chatrooms: "So what did I miss in OK today?"

Attempting 2nd post: posting failed, you have been banned!

----------


## angelatc

> *bls in ILL: An RP supporter should vote for Mitt because he will stabilize our budget!!*


What does that even mean?

----------


## angelatc

> Haha, my first post at the Mitt Romney Chatrooms: "So what did I miss in OK today?"
> 
> Attempting 2nd post: posting failed, you have been banned!


One guy asked if they had to wait for somebody to actually post before banning them

----------


## opinionatedfool

If people do get through their filters on the Romney chat, do not be disrespectful. I've seen some things on there that shouldn't be said. We don't want to look like the crazies.

----------


## dude58677

We've told them we'd beat them. We said Ron Paul is going to win, we guarentee it.

----------


## kathy88

> and someone needs to give me the proper lolcat spelling of delegates, it is on the front page and looks wrong as is.
> 
> 
> (no offense, Kathy, it just doesn't look right, but I don't know lolcats)


delegatz

----------


## sailingaway

> If people do get through their filters on the Romney chat, do not be disrespectful. I've seen some things on there that shouldn't be said. We don't want to look like the crazies.


this

----------


## sailingaway

> delegatz


better....

----------


## kathy88

> What does that even mean?


A mitt supporter should vote for RP so his children don't die in a foreign country.

----------


## angelatc

Looks like the DU crowd showed up LOL

----------


## angelatc

We don't need to troll them - the jokes write themselves.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Mitt Romney = Goldman Sachs


this

----------


## lib3rtarian

*Moneybomb1* RT @AlexeiM:  B/c nothing says 'winner' like thuggery! RT @LaTashaGivens1 70 yo Romney  supporter punches Paul supporter in head at #okgop  convention.
_Sat, May 12  23:17:54 
_

----------


## angelatc

Poll ! http://www.reddirtreport.com/Default.aspx

----------


## dillo

happening

----------


## lasenorita

> bls in ILL: An RP supporter should vote for Mitt because he will *stabilize our budget*!!
> 			
> 		
> 
> What does that even mean?



*Translation:* I have been told over and over and over that Romney will "stabilize our budget." I don't really understand how he's going to do that (or how that would even work without cutting and downsizing considerably ASAP), but it must be _true_. And because it _is_ true, RP supporters should vote for Mitt! 

Plus, Mitt has _fabulous_ hair! That by itself will help stabilize anything and everything.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

stabilize the budget by digging more into social security/medicare and cutting programs for REAL poor/sick.... while at the same time bombing brown people.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Poll ! http://www.reddirtreport.com/Default.aspx


 Done, but a better poll might be "Do Ron Paul delegates Rock?"

----------


## opinionatedfool

Quick they need help in AZ, go to the AZ thread here, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nvention/page4

Or here http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ntarian-needed

----------


## angelatc

> Done, but a better poll might be "Do Ron Paul delegates Rock?"


a. Yes
b. Hell Yes.
c. All Your Pizza Belong To Us

----------


## CJLauderdale4

I just read this whole thread, and as an 08'er, I've never been prouder in my entire life!
This is what we've been fighting for!!!

And with so much being done for LIBERTY, we still:
- held an organized convention
- ordered pizza online for our OK patriots
- raised $400+ for Embassy Suites to 'rent' the parking lot

And the addition to the RPR lexicon is AWESOME:
Freedom Then Pizza
Not For Sale
Delegatz!
Captain America


Keep the revolution alive!! PRESIDENT PAUL!!!

----------


## lakefx



----------


## angelatc

Sorry, but I am not a parlimentarian, and I don't know anybody in AZ.  So I'm just going to stay here and amuse myself with the Rombots.  




> *DianaRae_FL: as I said earlier, I think these people forget that that RNC is a "PRIVATE" organization. It is not a political agency.*


Uh, the FEC disagrees with that.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Channel 9 News Coverage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw813XJupps

----------


## Carlybee

Seems like a fitting way to end the night

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Does anyone know the name of the man chairing the assembly?





> Channel 9 News Coverage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw813XJupps


Thanks for this. Jake Peters is the name of the guy who chaired the rump convention.

----------


## sailingaway

Hey, look at this:

La'Tasha Givens ‏ @LaTashaGivens1
70 year old Mitt Romney supporter punches a Ron Paul supporter in the head at the Oklahoma Republican Convention. Get the latest at 10 @kfor

is this real?

----------


## Carlybee

> Hey, look at this:
> 
> La'Tasha Givens ‏ @LaTashaGivens1
> 70 year old Mitt Romney supporter punches a Ron Paul supporter in the head at the Oklahoma Republican Convention. Get the latest at 10 @kfor
> 
> is this real?


That's what's been going around all night.

----------


## sailingaway

> That's what's been going around all night.


I meant that a reporter with TV news was going to report it.  the account seems real

----------


## Dogsoldier

So a guy tells me he seen a report out of texas on the news that 2 or 3 Ron Paulers beating a Romney guy?

----------


## lasenorita

> is this real?


It was reported on KFOR-TV News Channel 4 earlier. I'm waiting to see when/if they'll post the video. 

The "other side" of the story is that the 80-year-old guy didn't like the man talking to his face so he just 'pushed' him out of the way. Or like what the _other_ Romney supporter who punched another Ron Paul supporter in the back said, their excuse is: "It's your own damned fault!"

----------


## Oddone

> So a guy tells me he seen a report out of texas on the news that 2 or 3 Ron Paulers beating a Romney guy?


What? A Ron Paul supporter was assaulted in OK and AZ today by a Romney supporter in both.

----------


## francisco

> One guy asked if they had to wait for somebody to actually post before banning them


Pretty fitting question for those who favor pre-emptive war

----------


## francisco

> *Translation:* I have been told over and over and over that Romney will "stabilize our budget." I don't really understand how he's going to do that (or how that would even work without cutting and downsizing considerably ASAP), but it must be _true_. And because it _is_ true, RP supporters should vote for Mitt! 
> 
> Plus, Mitt has _fabulous_ hair! That by itself will help stabilize anything and everything.


I still remember the 2008 cycle when Mitt hadn't yet been very clever in masking his plastic chameleon nature, and he carefully arranged a loose forelock--so obvious that he was widely derided for it.

----------


## sailingaway

OK news is reporting we met 'after' the convention and is reporting the aborted results http://newsok.com/oklahoma-republica...rticle/3675104

----------


## neverseen



----------


## Bastiat's The Law



----------


## Carehn

> OK news is reporting we met 'after' the convention and is reporting the aborted results http://newsok.com/oklahoma-republica...rticle/3675104


So.... Thats not what i think i seen happen. Did i see wrong has a massive evasion of reality started to take place.

----------


## juvanya

> Channel 9 News Coverage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw813XJupps


Awesome

----------


## Aratus

"Dr. Paul cured my apathy"  
(twas a neat sign at the end!)

----------


## Suzu

> Jake Peters is the name of the guy who chaired the rump convention.


There was no rump convention.

----------


## Aratus

technically it was a continuation

----------


## dude58677

> OK news is reporting we met 'after' the convention and is reporting the aborted results http://newsok.com/oklahoma-republica...rticle/3675104


Dewey defeats Truman!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> There was no rump convention.


So I've heard. Several times, now.

----------


## No1butPaul

> Seems like a fitting way to end the night


New Avatar, thanks!

----------


## Suzu

> So I've heard. Several times, now.


_hope you're not the only one, and that the correction is heeded. It's an important distinction._

----------


## Occam's Banana

> _hope you're not the only one, and that the correction is heeded. It's an important distinction._


It's a valid distinction. I'm not convinced that it's a very important one, though.

But even if it is, trying to swat down every occurrence of it is going to be a bit like trying to catch every raindrop that falls.

----------


## juvanya

In other news, this guy I know, who hates Ron Paul, now supports him because hes the lesser of the 3 evils.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> In other news, this guy I know, who hates Ron Paul, now supports him because hes the lesser of the 3 evils.


lol. 

i bet that guy supported bachmann, but bachmann dropped out. supported perry, but perry dropped out. supported santorum, but santorum dropped out. supported gingrich, but gingrich dropped out...

now he has to decide on a facist or a flipflopper or a misunderstood true republican.

----------


## juvanya

> lol. 
> 
> i bet that guy supported bachmann, but bachmann dropped out. supported perry, but perry dropped out. supported santorum, but santorum dropped out. supported gingrich, but gingrich dropped out...
> 
> now he has to decide on a facist or a flipflopper or a misunderstood true republican.


Huntsman and someone else, not Romney. I knew a girl like that tho. She supported Bachmann then Santorum. Havent talked to her since january or so.

----------

